# Who's your favourite villager from each species?



## Korichi (Nov 17, 2020)

Just like the title says, who's your favourite villager from each species? I thought it'd be fun to see who everyone's favourites are and their reasons for them! I'll go first!:


*- Alligators:* Gayle (I love her design! She looks so lovely! But Sly is also a close second, he looks cool! I especially love his eyes) 

*- Anteaters:* Annalisa (I'm not too fond of the anteaters.. but if I had to choose one I'd go with her) 

*- Bears:* Tutu (I'm not really too fond of the bears either.. but I think Tutu seems really sweet, she looks like she'd give really nice hugs)

*- Birds:* Midge (She looks cute!) 

*- Bulls:* Rodeo (He seems cool!)

*- Cats:* Raymond (I actually love all the cats, they're my favourite species and I have two on my island so far! But if I had to choose a favourite I'd say Raymond) 

*- Chickens:* Egbert (I think I used to have him in one of the old New Leaf towns I used to have, he seemed like a cool guy)

*- Cows:* Tipper (I like all the cows equally! But I especially love how Tipper looks like the classic cow, plus her rainbow shirt is great!) 

*- Cubs:* Pekoe (I love her zen design!)

*- Deer: *Chelsea (Are Sanrio villagers allowed? I actually love all the deer, it's hard to pick just one..) 

*- Dog: *Benjamin (He was in my town in New Leaf and we became great friends, plus I love his little whiskers, it makes him look like a cat!) 

*- Duck: *Ketchup (Tomato duck! Tomato duck!) 

*- Eagle: *Celia..? (All the eagles are pretty cool I think, it's hard to pick one!)

*- Elephant: *Margie (She was in my town in New Leaf and we became good friends, she's super sweet!) 

*- Frog: *Raddle (I always thought he looked really cool! I love his mask and his doctor's outfit) 

*- Goat: *Chevre (I love her eyes! They look like anime eyes haha!) 

*- Gorilla: *Rilla (I'm not too fond of the gorillas.. but I love Rilla!) 

*- Hamster: *Soliel (She looks super snazzy and her name is really pretty, it reminds me of the sun) 

*- Hippo: *Bertha (Once again, I'm not too fond of the hippos, but if I had to pick one I'd choose her)

*- Horse: *Papi (I love his design and he shares the same name as what I call my dad! Plus my dad's Zodiac is the horse, too!) 

*- Kangaroo: *Mathilda (She used to be in my town in City Folk, I have fond memories of her..) 

*- Koala:* Yuka (I love her name!) 

*- Lion:* Lionel (He reminds me of an old marine dude..) 

*- Mouse: *Limberg (He's my sister's favourite!) 

*- Monkey: *Either Shari or Tammi (I can't decide.. Shari was in my New Leaf town so I have fond memories of her, but I made fast friends with Tammi on my old New Horizons town..)  

*- Octopus: *Zucker (He's a takoyaki! What's not to love?) 

*- Ostrich: *Flora (Flamingo!)  

*- Penguin: *Sprinkle (She really does remind me of sprinkles) 

*- Pig: *Maggie (She seems like the mum friend, super sweet and caring!) 

*- Rabbit: *Ruby (She's amazing! I love her eyes and the whole space theme she has going on, space rabbit!) 

*- Rhino: *Renée (I love how she's like the punk big sisterly type of person.. animal? Plus she seems really cool! She seems like she'd be intimidating at first but it turns out she's actually super nice) 

*- Sheep: *Frita (Hamburger and French fry sheep! I had her in my New Leaf town so I have fond memories of her)

*- Squirrel: *Marshal (Everyone's favourite squirrel, what's not to love about him? He's so cute! But Poppy is a very close second) 

*- Tiger: *Tybalt (My friend loves him so I do too!) 

*- Wolf: *Freya (It's really hard to choose just one, I love all the wolves equally, but if I had to choose one it'd be her, she was my first friend in New Leaf)


----------



## Jam86 (Nov 17, 2020)

my favourites are

alligator: alfonso - normally i don't like the alligators but he is just so cute ♡

anteater: antonio - i really like his simple design

bear cub: stitches - i really love maple and judy but stitches is the best boy, he is adorable

bear: grizzly - i didn't really think about grizzly before new horizons but i got him as a campsite villager and i was so desperate to get ketchup off my island that i invited him and found out he is amazing ☆

bird: jacques - i've never had a bird villager but i really like jacques design

bull: angus - tbh i don't really like any of the bulls but angus is ok i guess

cat: katt - i could say what i love about katt but i'll be here forever lol, basically she's the best villager and nobody can change my mind ♡♡♡

chicken: i didn't even know chickens were a thing and i don't have a favourite

deer: bruce - this was such a difficult choice because i literally love all the deers but bruce once gave me an astronaut suit so he's my favourite ☆

dog: either shep or lucky - i can't decide they're both super cute

duck: i literally hate all the ducks i'm sorry

eagle: apollo - he is perfect in every way

elephant: axel - he was my favourite growing up and i recently found out he has the same birthday as me so that's cool

frog: they're all worse than the duck villagers

goat: nan - i had her on my last island and loved her so much

gorilla: boone - he is so colourful and has the nicest design out of all the gorillas imo

hamster: hamlet - he is so cute and tiny i love when he acts like a jock it's so funny

hippo: i don't really like any of the hippos either, i didn't realise how picky i was about the villagers until now

horse: gotta be julian - he is literally a unicorn

kangaroo: rooney - i donno why, he was my only amiibo when i was younger so i guess it was just growing up with him on all my ac games

koala: eugene - he is so groovy and looks hilarious when u give him regular glasses

lion: elvis - i used to think he was based on mufasa and now that's all i see when i look at him lol

mice: rod - i love pirates and tiny villagers and he is both

monkey: champ - he is not in this game but will always be my favourite monkey

octopus: zucker - literally the only good one out the 3 imo

ostrich: julia - i didn't find out about ostriches until pocket camp and i just really liked julia's design

penguin: hopper - he made me laugh so much in the movie and i love his design because of his crazy eyebrows

pig: spork - i remembered his name as crackle for some reason but according to the book it's spork, either way he is super cute and doesn't get enough love, also he has an amazing house

rabbit: ruby - in real life i hate rabbits for some reason and that caused me to hate them in the game too but i can't hate ruby, she's literally a space bunny and it's adorable

rhino: i literally don't like any of the rhinos either

sheep: pietro all the way

squirrel: marshal - i know this is a popular one and a lot of peoples favourite but i got him as a random move-in on new leaf and he ended up being one of my favourites too

tiger: bianca - she's super cute and i love her purple spots

wolf: whitney - as a child i loved her in the movie and now she's still one of my favourite villagers, her design is amazing and i love snooty villagers so much ♡

edit: i forgot about the cows lol, but i don't really have a favourite one of those either tbh


----------



## samsquared (Nov 17, 2020)

*- Alligators:* I will go with Gayle here too, she's cute

*- Anteaters:* oof this is a tough one but I'll pick Pango, she's my girl

*- Bears:* TEDDY 

*- Birds:* can i say medli... fine, robin 

*- Bulls:* dont love any of them, but i've had vic & him being a viking is cool 

*- Cats:* Kid Cat. he's my favorite period! 

*- Chickens:* Goose, & it's not just because he has a big presence on this forum- he was one of my first AC villagers

*- Cows:* Norma is the cutest cow in my opinion

*- Cubs:* its either Stitches or Maple but there are SO many cute cubbies 

*- Deer: *Fuchsia or Erik

*- Dog: *Goldie!

*- Duck: *Molly 

*- Eagle: *Keaton or Amelia- she's a b word but she's my b word  

*- Elephant: *Tia 

*- Frog: *Lily

*- Goat: *PASHMINA my underrated queen* 

- Gorilla: *Boone, he looks so cool 

*- Hamster: *hmm, it's probably still Hamphrey. he was friends with my bff Fuchsia 

*- Hippo: *Bertha i guess, i don't think i've ever really had a hippo 

*- Horse: *Reneigh! I don't love horses, but she's both cute & cool 

*- Kangaroo: *Marcie

*- Koala:* MELBAAAA

*- Lion:* I'll pick Elvis but they're all dorky looking (in a good way!)

*- Mouse: *Dora- my first AC best friend 

*- Monkey: *IDK why they haven't brought Champ back, he was cute & is a generous king who always gave me furniture

*- Octopus: *MARINA i genuinely love marina, she's so cute & unique

*- Ostrich: *Phil, the jerk who moved away from my NL town after I did nothing but love & care about him :|

*- Penguin: *Aurora!

*- Pig: *Gala is cute. she looks as if the first ACGC villager girl was turned into a pig 

*- Rabbit: *Bunnie. I've always liked her

*- Rhino: *Hornsby, don't tell me he's not a good friend, mentor, & confidante, look at this man... he's trustworthy. 

*- Sheep: *Muffy- don't tell anyone but I think this queen should've won Counting Sheep 

*- Squirrel: *I'm also saying Marshal with Poppy in a close second, but all of the squirrels are pretty adorable.

*- Tiger: *Bianca- she looks awesome. 

*- Wolf: *Probably Lobo- he was the first cranky I befriended. But I'm also really liking Wolfgang!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 17, 2020)

Alligators: None. Alligators are one of my least favorite species.

Anteaters: Some are growing on me but for the longest time they too were a least favorite species. No favorite atm though. 

Bears: Nate; he is really growing on me. Bears are another species with designs I don’t really like, but Nate for some reason has been growing on me lately.

Birds: I’m mostly indifferent to the birds but I think Midge and Twiggy are pretty cute; my favorite is Midge but Twiggy is close behind.

Bulls: I guess maybe Rodeo; I am a little interested in him. Bulls are also on my least favorite species list.

Cats: Punchy  though I love them all except Monique. My favorite species. 

Chickens: I think Benedict and Goose are really growing on me; I guess Goose is my favorite. Chickens are one of my least favorite species.

Cows: None. They are also a species I really don’t like. Norma might be growing on me a little though...

Cubs: Pudge or maybe even Judy; I like her a lot more now that I have here.I actually like a lot of cubs. I kinda wish Pudge had different eyes though. 

Deer: Erik; I had him in NL and I let him leave eventually though it was a tough choice. I really think he is adorable ^.^ I also like Diana a lot in spite initially not liking her.

Dog: Lucky - I wish the mummy outfit blended in with him better though. Aside from that, I just love his design . 

Duck: Molly. She’s the only duck I like atm.

Eagle: None. Another species I don’t care about.

Elephant: Tia and Margie has been growing on me thanks to @xara who posted some extremely adorable screenshots of Margie in the past . Her love for Margie is pretty contagious . I initially didn’t like any but I may be starting to like dizzy and maybe even Paolo as well.

Frog: This one is so tough since I love most except for Gigi, Diva, Jambette and Wart Jr. My favorite in NL was Puddles and I’d like to consider her still as a favorite even though I don’t remember her being as peppy in NL as she is in NH (i invited het to my campsite and she did not remind me of the way I thought she was like). I found Lily on a mystery island to be one of my first four villagers and I thought she was cute but didn’t expect to like her as much as I did. Then there’s Drift and Frobert who I’ve been interested in since NL and/or HHD. 

Goat: Sherb is the only goat that I like right now. I never liked the goats and initially had no interest in Sherb but he grew on me from seeing so many cute screenshots of him

Gorilla: Maybe Hans; Gorillas are another species I don’t like.

Hamster: Apple - her shocked expression is so cute. I liked her ever since I played hide-in-seek in NL and saw how cute she was when I chopped down a tree she was hiding behind. 

Hippo: I used to like Harry only from the time I had him in NL - and not for his design; I do not like his design. Now, Rocco is my favorite and I also like Bertha and maybe Bubbles. Visiting someone who became my friend on bunny day and seeing Rocco in the egg costume changed my whole outlook on him.

Horse: My favorite is Roscoe but I hate that his hobby is music; his singing voice is terrible and doesn’t go with him well in my opinion. I also really like Cleo and Reneigh.

Kangaroo: none.

Koala: None - though maybe Gonzo since I think @LittleMissPanda took some great pictures of him; he actually looked pretty adorable in them.

Lions: None - they’re the species that I probably dislike the most, which is a shame since I like big cats but their designs just disappoint me.

Mouse: Broccolo - don’t like a lot of the mice but there are a few that I can see myself eventually liking.

Monkey: Deli and after him, Flip. 

Octopus: No favorite; I like them all well enough.

Ostrich: Julia 

Penguin: I love Sprinkles design the most but didn’t click with her since I had three peppies at the time and got tired of the dialogue quick. Maybe Aurora or even Tex who I initially disliked. I honestly like a lot of the penguins. 

Pig: Agnes - I don’t like any of the other pigs yet but Agnes has grown on me tremendous thanks to a lot of screenshots and comments about her that I’ve seen.

Rabbit: I love all the rabbits except Tiffany. My favorite however will probably always be Gaston with Claude close behind. I initially didn’t like him from NL but he grew on me so much that I think I ended up letting him stay permanently. I miss this guy so much; it’s a shame his house in NH is so terrible and that I don’t have more room.

Rhino: First Spike cuz he reminds me of @Hobowire and his design grew on me thanks to Hobo. . I also love Hornsby (I think he is extremely cute) and after Hornsby, maybe even Tank. 

Sheep: Dom - those eyes, what I initially disliked about him is now part of what I like about him. 

Squirrel: I love a lot of them too. Marshal is number one, Poppy close behind as number 2. I also like Static but was sad to find put he had the music hobby; I don’t like hearing cranky villagers sing.

Tiger: Bangle - thanks to @WaileaNoRei. I also like Bianca. Initially I didn’t like any of the tigers either but seeing others screenshots of them has helped me change my mind. Rolf is growing on me as well.

Wolves: Audie - I am indifferent about most of the other wolves.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 17, 2020)

*Alligators:* I haven't had any of the alligator villagers in my towns but I think Del looks pretty cool.

*Anteaters:* This is a tough one because the anteaters are my favorite species. I've had Annalisa, Antonio, Anabelle, and Pango and I love them all. But I guess if I had to pick one favorite, it would be Annalisa because of her overall Asian aesthetic.

*Bears:* Grizzly! He's my favorite villager of all time dating back to the GameCube. He was the first villager I ever fell in love with due to his grumpy attitude.

*Birds:* Even though I've never had him as a villager, I just love the way Peck looks. Piper is also quite lovely.

*Bulls:* Rodeo is currently living in one of my towns and I adore him, but Vic is also a close contender.

*Cats:* Probably Kabuki or Ankha. I actually don't love the design of the cats all that much but those two look really cool.

*Chickens:* Either Ken because he's a cool ninja chicken or Knox because he's a knight.

*Cows:* Patty is really sweet and overlooked. I currently have Naomi living in my town and I like her a lot too, but Patty was just too cute.

*Cubs:* Pekoe. As soon as I saw her, it was love at first sight. Unfortunately, I've never seen her show up in any of my towns.

*Deer:* Bruce or Lopez. It's hard to decide because I love them both. A lot of the deer have really nice designs, though.

*Dog: *I'm not entirely sure because I haven't had any dog villagers, but Lucky looks cute.

*Duck: *Scoot! He's so much fun to have around and I love his expressions.

*Eagle: *Sterling is awesome! I love his look and enjoyed his company a lot when he was living in my town.

*Elephant: *I haven't had any of the elephants but I think Opal is stunning.

*Frog: *I love a lot of the frogs but Frobert has my heart. He looks adorable.

*Goat: *Sven and Iggy. Unfortunately, neither one has been in the games since GameCube.

*Gorilla: *I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I really like the gorillas. My favorite is Hans with Boone a close second.

*Hamster: *Hamphrey! Hearing that deep cranky voice coming from a tiny little bundle of cuteness was awesome.

*Hippo: *Bubbles turned up randomly in two of my towns and I really enjoyed having her. She's a sweetie.

*Horse: *Roscoe is my favorite because I love his look. Papi is adorable too, though.

*Kangaroo: *I love the way Walt looks and he's a cranky, which is my favorite personality.

*Koala:* Yuka is beautiful and I love having her as a villager, but Sydney is also very sweet and a close second.

*Lion:* I don't have any experience with the lion villagers, but Lionel looks like a stately old gentlemen and I think I would like him.

*Mouse: *Anicotti! She has been my best friend since the GameCube days and I still love her.

*Monkey: *I've had a couple of different monkeys in my town and like them all, but Monty had to be my favorite because of his cranky personality. Tammi was also great, though.

*Octopus: *Probably Octavian. I have never had any of the octopus villagers, but I think I would like him best based on personality.

*Ostrich: *Julia is gorgeous.

*Penguin: *Hopper is the most adorable of all the super adorable penguins and the fact that he's a cranky puts him over the top.

*Pig: *I fell in love with Hugh when I met him in New Leaf. I love his blue color and he has heterochromia, too.

*Rabbit: *I admired Cole's looks for a long time and finally adopted him from my husband's town. I love his fangs!

*Rhino: *I haven't had any rhino villagers, but Hornsby is adorable and Spike looks really cool.

*Sheep: *I really love Muffy's gothic aesthetic.

*Squirrel: *Hazel and Mint. Hazel's expressions are amazing and Mint is just a cutie.

*Tiger: *I've never had a tiger villager, but I like the look of both Rolf and Rowan.

*Wolf: *Dobie is a sweet, cranky old man and I think he's wonderful.


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2020)

*- Alligators:* Drago. I like that flare thing he has going on on the back of his head.

*- Anteaters:* Olaf. I love his long eyelashes!

*- Bears:* Ike. I like that he is permanently unimpressed.

*- Birds:* Twiggy. There are a lot of things about her that I find confusing and conflicting & I love it.

*- Bulls:* Stu. He reminds me of Rocko's Modern Life.

*- Cats:* Toss up between Kiki and Felicity. I love both of their expressions.

*- Chickens:* Goose. Classic chicken.

*- Cows:* Tipper. As you said, classic cow! I love her sense of style.

*- Cubs:* Stitches. Demented teddy bear thing!

*- Deer: *Fauna. I had her in NL and she holds a place in my heart.

*- Dog: *Lucky. Grave boy.

*- Duck: *Molly. Something about her melts my heart! I also love Ketchup.

*- Eagle: *Sterling.

*- Elephant: *Cyd. My punk elephant!

*- Frog: *Henry, classic frog! I also like Lily.

*- Goat: *Sherb. Those eyes! Plus, he looks great in orange.

*- Gorilla: *Hans.*

- Hamster: *Graham. I had him in NL!

*- Hippo: *Bertha. I adore those teeth!

*- Horse: *Papi!

*- Kangaroo: *Marcie. She looks like a nice mom.

*- Koala:* Gonzo. Those pink ears!

*- Lion:* Bud.

*- Mouse: *Limberg. He reminds me of an escaped convict.

*- Monkey: *Shari

*- Octopus: *Marina.

*- Ostrich: *Flora.

*- Penguin: *Cube. I like his button eyes.

*- Pig: *Agnes.

*- Rabbit: *Ruby. I love her albino and alien theme!

*- Rhino: *Merengue. I like her chef theme!

*- Sheep: *Stella. I love her colors! She makes me smile.

*- Squirrel: *Mint. I love her chocolate stripes! She makes me hungry.

*- Tiger: *Rowan.

*- Wolf: *Lobo. I like his glowing yellow eyes.


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2020)

*alligator:* hm. i’m torn between gayle and sly but i think i’m leaning more towards sly! he’s genuinely so, so cute and i hate how underrated he is. the jock villagers are pretty hit-or-miss but he’s definitely one of the best!

*anteater:* i’m not too fussy on any of them but anabelle’s cool! i like how vibrant her design is c’:

*bear:* megan! while i likely will never have her, i think she’s adorable and really like how she looks like a giant carebear! i also really like teddy too, though; he’s such a sweetie aha.

*bird:* midge! she’s honestly such a pretty villager and deserves more love.

*bull:* hhng. i don’t really like any of them but i guess i’ll go with stu?

*cat:* this one’s hard to answer as i honestly love all of them so, so much but if i _had_ to choose a favourite, it’d either be lolly, tangy, moe, katt or merry! that being said, an honourable mention would be punchy; he’s iconic and gets brownie points for being 2 of my friends’ favourite villager! (@Dunquixote + one of my irl friends!)

*chicken:* none of them really stand out to me but goose is cool!

*cow:* either norma or tipper! i always run into them while island hopping and they’re both so cute!

*cub:* stitches!! i wasn’t always super fond of him but he’s really grown on me a lot! his design is incredible and he’s just the sweetest. i also really like cheri, too; her design is a bit simplistic but she’s still super pretty and her default outfit looks amazing on her!!

*deer:* *screams* i would honestly take a bullet for all of them but beau is the loml.

*dog:* i would not hesitate to die for lucky, benjamin, cherry, goldie and bow! but all of them are adorable!

*duck:* molly! she’s the sweetest little thing and i love her so much c’:

*eagle:* frank’s pretty cool looking!

*elephant:* margie!!!! i genuinely don’t understand why more people don’t love her; she’s absolutely _gorgeous_ and is such an iconic villager! she deserves the world 

*frog:* lily! she’s such a precious lil baby c’:

*goat:* billy! i don’t think his personality suits him very well but he genuinely looks so kindhearted!

*gorilla:* none lmao.

*hamster:* flurry! i once had someone tell me that she reminded them of their grandma and while that will always haunt me, i love the fact that she’s basically just a pudgy little snowball ^~^

*hippo:* bertha!! i had her on my island for a bit and while i’m not really fond of the hippo villagers, i enjoyed having her around and think she’s great ahah.

*horse:* it’s a tie between papi and julian; i honestly forgot about papi a bit until recently but he’s super cute! and while i don’t really like the smugs, julian is one of my favourites and his interior is absolutely _gorgeous._

*kangaroo:* none of them are super appealing but marcie’s pretty cute aha.

*koala:* i don’t think i have a favourite but if i _had_ to choose one, i’d go with lyman ;u;

*lion:* none lmao.

*mouse:* chadder! i was surprised to find out that not many people like him :’o . again, i don’t really like the smugs but he’s a cutie!

*monkey:* nana! i slept on her for _years_ and i regret it a lot; she’s adorable!

*octopus:* i love all of them dearly but i think i gotta go with zucker; he’s a literal angel and i would gladly die for him. overall, the octopi are incredible and i’d love to see more of them in the future!

*ostrich:* phil! his design is _gorgeous_ and he’s a super cool guy! julia is great, too, though! she’s stunning and i love how kind she is c’:

*penguin:* sprinkle!!!! she’s so cute that i don’t even know how to comprehend it lmao

*pig:* agnes or maggie! they’re both absolutely adorable and deserve way more attention.

*rabbit:* carmen! i was absolutely _obsessed_ with her in new leaf and i still love her a lot.

*rhino:* merengue! the food-themed villagers are incredible and she’s such a cutie!

*sheep:* mr. clown boy,,, pietro

*squirrel:* either poppy or pecan! i currently have poppy on my island and she’s great; she’s adorable + i love her interior a lot! and while i haven’t had pecan, i think she’s gorgeous, too, and she’s definitely one of the best snooties imo!

*tiger:* uh,, bianca, i guess?

*wolf:* skye, whitney, audie and dobie are the superior wolves and that’s on god-


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 18, 2020)

*Alligators*: Gayle (I love her pink and white color scheme, also the heart shape on her face is cute) 

*Anteaters*: Anabelle (anteaters are probably one of my least favorites, but she was there with me in the beginning and her pangolin like appearance is unique)

*Bears*: Tutu (she's just too stinkin' adorable)

*Birds*: Jitters (it looks like he's had one too many espresso shots, lol)

*Bulls*: Vic (I like his freckles!)

*Cats*: MERRY (my favorite villager of all time, i love almost everything about her lol i dislike her interior design of her house)

*Chickens*: Becky (I love her purple color scheme)

*Cows*: Tipper (She's just so cute! classic cow, i want her on my island) 

*Cubs*: Stitches (Cutie! He's one of the few villagers i remember having on my gamecube animal crossing!)

*Deers*: Diana (I love her look, very elegant fairy tale ish) 

*Dog*: Lucky (I love his halloweenish look, very unique)

*Duck*: Ketchup (because i like ketchup)

*Eagle*: Sterling (I like his knightly appearance)

*Elephant*: Tia (I really like her, she's such a cute teapot) 

*Frog*: Ribbot (Robot frog, yes please!) 

*Goat*: Chevre (i love her freckles and her house interior is cute) 

*Gorilla*: Louie (another species I'm not too fond over, but i chose Louie cause he looks like DK lol) 

*Hamster*: Flurry (the cutest little hamster there is) 

*Hippo:* Bertha (wow i can't believe i just realized i've yet to encounter a single hippo in my game!)

*Horse*: Julian (I like unicorns!) 

*Kangaroo*: Marcie (She's very pink!)

*Koala*: Eugene (the coolest looking koala!)

*Lion*: Bud (I remember also having him on my gamecube animal crossing, so chill)

*Mouse*: Chaddar (I like cheddar cheese lol) 

*Monkey*: Nana (I seem to gravitate more towards the pink color villagers and nana sounds like banana!) 

*Octopus*: Marina (honestly i love all three but of course pink reins supreme for me) 

*Ostrich*: Flora (Pink, need i say more?)  

*Penguin*: Wade (we share the same birthday!)

*Pig*: Agnes (one of my first villagers when i started my game)

*Rabbit*: Coco (i can get lost in her eyes, lol) 

*Rhino*: Merengue (reminds me of a strawberry shortcake and i love strawberry shortcakes!)

*Sheep*: Stella (sweet sweet stella)

*Squirrel*: Static (purple and cute!)

*Tiger*: Blanca (pretty snow leopard!)

*Wolf*: Dobie (grandpa wolf)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2020)

Such a hard question for some animals. I gotta investigate which ones l like best for each type xD


----------



## Korichi (Nov 21, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Such a hard question for some animals. I gotta investigate which ones l like best for each type xD



I understand that completely! There’s some species that are all great so it’s really hard to pick just one! So you don’t have to pick just one if you don’t want to, feel free to list all your favourites for each type! I’d love to see them! ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2020)

Figured I would give this a go since I'm actually kinda curious myself...

*- Alligators:* definitely Alfonso for me. he was one of the first alligator villagers I had in AC:GCN way back, and I love how he wore the Big Bro Shirt and his catchphrase was "it'sa me!"

*- Anteaters:* Nosegay! She never appeared in a game after DBnM E+ but I really wish she would. Anteaters are one of my favorite villager species so I actually really like all of them, but Nosegay is def my favorite.

*- Bears:* I think this one would go to Charlise. I really like her design, she makes for a good sisterly villager.

*- Birds:* this one is tough but I think it would go to Piper. Like Alfonso she was one of the first birds in my GCN town (along with Jay) and so she's been a favorite of mine for a long time. I'm really glad they brought her back in NL.

*- Bulls:* I'm not really a fan of any bull villagers but I do like Stu. he's a cute lazy boy.

*- Cats:* I'm not sure if I can pick one favorite for this category, since there are quite a few cats I love. My favorites are Katt, Monique, Meow, and Pierre. I wish the latter two could be brought back, I feel like Pierre and Pietro could be great friends.

*- Chickens:* Hector. Another villager that didn't make it out of the GCN era, but I had him in my town a while ago and I really like his design (mostly cause he wears glasses lol).

*- Cows:* Another category where I can't pick just one. There are two I really like, those being Naomi and Petunia. I really like Naomi's color scheme, and similarly I like Petunia cause she's all purple (and purple is great).

*- Cubs:* Olive is my favorite since she's just so cute, I actually wouldn't mind having her in my NL/NH town someday. I also really like June because of her hibiscus theme.

*- Deer: *I love Deirdre! I had her in my original NL town! I also really like Fuchsia (cause hot pink) and Bruce.

*- Dog: *Daisy has been my favorite dog for as long as I can remember. She's just so precious and she looks so innocent. I also really like Bea (who lives in my NH town at the moment) and Marcel!

*- Duck: *I'm not a fan of duck villagers but I do like Freckles, she's so sweet.

*- Eagle: *Definitely Celia! I have her in my NL town and I really love her. she reminds me of flowers.

*- Elephant: *I think this one would be Paolo. I love how he's mostly hot pink, and lazy villagers are the best. I also really like Ellie.

*- Frog: *This one is a tough choice. It's a tie between Jeremiah, Puddles, Emerald and Cousteau. They're all so cute!!

*- Goat: *Pashmina, hands down. I'm normally not a fan of goat villagers but I really love Pashmina's design.

*- Gorilla: *Jane is my favorite here, cause I love her design. She's mostly purple and her starting outfit is the rainbow shirt.

*- Hamster: *Definitely Soleil. I had her in my NL town once and she's really cute.

*- Hippo: *I'm not a fan of hippos at all, but I do really like Bubbles and her fruity aesthetic.

*- Horse:* I would say either Elmer or Papi, both top tier lazy villagers. I also have Elmer in my original GCN town right now.

*- Kangaroo:* I think my favorite here is Rooney but I also really like Sylvia.

*- Koala:* Sydney!! I love her so much!! I also really like Ozzie and Melba!

*- Lion:* Lepold, he's not only my favorite lion but he's also my favorite villager of all time! I'm so glad I can have him in my NH town T__T

*- Mouse: *My favorite is Dora, but I also really like Penny (GCN only villager, rip).

*- Monkey: *Definitely Deli, I had him in NH at one point and I really love his grey/purple color scheme.

*- Octopus: *Zucker!!!!!!

*- Ostrich: *I love Flora, she's a flamingo!! Flamingos are so great.

*- Penguin: *I think Aurora is my favorite here. her design is really simplistic but cute. I also had her in my old GCN town for quite a while.

*- Pig: *This one's tough but I think my favorite is Sue E, she looks so sassy and I love it. I also really like Hugh and Peggy!

*- Rabbit: *My favorite here has been Cole ever since I got him in my NL town. I also really love Tiffany, Doc (I hate what they did w his eyes in NH lol) and Claude (who currently lives in my old GCN town).

*- Rhino: *Hornsby!! He and Eunice are my dynamic duo!

*- Sheep: *This is my favorite villager species so it's really hard for me to choose a favorite. I would prob say Pietro because he's one of my favorite villagers anyways, plys he's a rainbow! I also really love Stella, Willow, Eunice, Wendy, Woolio, and Timbra!

*- Squirrel: *Definitely Filbert, since I've had him in my City Folk town since 2009 and he's hung around ever since. He's really cute. A close second would be Tasha, and I also really like Static.

*- Tiger: *Bangle will always be my favorite tiger, she's so happy and energetic and awesome! I also really love Claudia (current resident in my NH town) and Rolf!

*- Wolf: *I love Vivian, would like to have her in my town someday. I also really like Chief and Lobo.


----------



## corvus516 (Nov 22, 2020)

Forgive my indecisiveness with some of these.

Alligator: Drago - Literally a dragon. Case closed. (Does he count if that's the case?)

Anteater: Antonio - He's one of my starter villagers and I'll genuinely cry if he ever moves out.

Bear: Teddy - Loved him in Pocket Camp, nothing but good vibes from him.

Birds: Jaques, Jay, and Robin - Jaques looks like he tells great campfire stories, I grew way too emotionally attached to Jay in Pocket Camp, and Robin just moved into my town; love her colour scheme.

Bulls: Angus and Rodeo - The only two decent looking ones. I'm perfectly fine with "ugly" villagers, but jeez the bulls are one of my least favourite species.

Cats: Katt, Merry, Mitzi, Tabby, Tangy, and Punchy - Katt reminds me of myself, Merry is surprisingly lovable (she has a double chin, she's so cute!), I designed a human version of Mitzi and have lowkey loved her since, Tabby is my favourite "ugly" villager, Tangy is Tangy, and I've always liked Punchy after watching "Isabelle Ruins Everything" ("I said GO HOME, PUNCHY!")

Chickens: Ava and Egbert - I like how their colours are more natural looking than the other chickens. Also Egbert's constant look of fear in his eyes. Very relatable.

Cows: Belle and Tipper - Again with the more natural colours.

Cubs: Barold, June, and Stitches - Ugly villagers need love too! I love how June's catchphrase is "rainbow". Stitches reminds me of a small toy cat I made out of a sock once. Very oddly specific but yeah.

Deer: Bam and Beau - Jock deer and sleepy deer!

Dogs: Benjamin and Cherry - Benjamin has a messy house, weird eyes and eyebrows, and a questionable fashion sense, just like me. I absolutely adore everything about Cherry.

Ducks: Drake - He reminds me so much of Count Duckula.

Eagle: Apollo - Radiates father figure energy to me, dunno why. Would definitely be a great bodyguard.

Elephant: Tia - She's also one of my starter villagers; she's so sweet. Genuinely cried once when she sent me a letter saying how much she appreciated me.

Frogs: Raddle - I love the irony of a poison dart frog being a doctor.

Goats: Kidd - Very smug and sophisticated looking.

Gorillas: Gorillas are another one of my least favourite species... Really couldn't think of anyone.

Hamsters: Hamlet and Soleil - Hamlet reminds me of my brother and Soleil was another one of my starter villagers.

Hippos: None. Just... why.

Horses: Winnie - Once again another starter villager; love her energy as a peppy villager. I've always imagined her voice sounding like Usagi in the Sailor Moon dub.

Kangaroo: Mathilda - Really cool looking even though I'm not a fan of the kangaroo villagers.

Koala: Eugene - Looks like a complete douche, but really cool nonetheless.

Lions: Mott - Moved into my brother's town recently.

Monkey: None...

Mice: Greta - Very unique villager, always liked her aesthetic.

Octopus: Zucker - There really isn't much competition considering there's only three of them. Zucker best boy.

Ostrich: Gladys - Cute crane!

Penguin: Tex - Thought he was a girl for ages. One of my top favourite villagers.

Pig: Gala - She has a little flower crown around her ear!

Rabbit: Cole and Dottie - Both of them look like they know something I don't.

Rhino: Reneé - No idea how to spell her name. I'm a sucker for characters with eyeliner on their bottom eyelashes.

Sheep: Literally all of them, but specifically MUFFY! She's my absolute number one favourite villager of all time! I don't even know why but she just makes me so happy every time I see her. Whenever a villager is in my campsite, I pray it's her. Goth sheep!

Squirrel: Hazel - Love the unibrow and her catchphrase "uni-wow". Nothing but positivity and I live for it.

Tiger: Can't think of any, oops.

Wolf: Fang and Whitney - They look the exact same, how am I supposed to choose between them?


----------



## oranje (Nov 23, 2020)

Oooh boy, this is going to be a long list....Here we go!  :

AIligator- Del. He's my current cranky villager and I love his colors, that he's a robot, and his warehouse theme house. Plus he's always been super nice to me. 

Anteater- Anabelle. I love that she's based on a pangolin! 

Bear- Grizzly. I like his natural look and cranky is a very fitting personality for a bear! 

Bird- Jacques! I love his design and his beanie! He's so cool looking. I feel like he'd be best friends with Pasquel! 

Bull- Rodeo. I like that he looks a little creepy. 

Cat- Kiki! I love black cats and her nose is cute! 

Chicken- Egbert. He looks like he has a lot of character!  I like that he looks perpetually worried! XD 

Cow- Naomi! I love how modern she looks. She looks like she belongs in a Manhattan penthouse.  

Cub- Murphy! He reminds me of a beanie baby. 

Deer- My girl Deirdre!  I love how simple she looks. I love natural colors on the villagers. 

Dog- Bones! I don't know if he's based on Wishbone, but I'm gonna go with that just for pure nostalgia.  

Duck- Bill! Beautiful brown color and I love his little hairdo. 

Eagle- Pierce! He was my villager all the way back in the Gamecube, so I've always had a soft spot for him. Plus I like that he's blue. 

Elephant- Oooh this is tough. This is a tie between Tucker because he's a mammoth!!! And Ellie because of her color and cute little cartoon eyes. 

Frog- Frobert! I had him in NL and he's so cute! <3 His buck teeth and big eyes are just adorable. 

Goat- Nan. I like that she's a black goat. 

Gorilla- Boone! I think it's so cool that he's based on a Mandrill. 

Hamster- Clay. Really interesting design. 

Hippo- Biff. I like his colors and his big eyebrows! 

Horse- Elmer! I love his natural colors, his resemblance to Bojack Horseman, and the morbid joke about his name (Elmer Glue and that horses were used to make glue).

Kangaroo- Walt. He looks like a gangster. Tough guy. I like it. 

Koala- Eugene. Love the whole greaser getup. 

Lion- Lionel. Very regal and distinguished gentleman. 

Monkey- Deli. Very cute and natural design. Reminds me of the langurs I saw in India. 

Mouse- Rod. He looks like a pirate!  

Octopus- Zucker, because of how morbidly funny his design is. 

Ostrich- Flora. I mean, how can you not pick the Flamingo?! 

Penguin- Tie between Hopper and Tex. I like that they're more based on real penguins and Hopper reminds me of Rocko from Pebble and the Penguin and they even have the same personality!

Pig- Kevin! Cute name and I like that his colors are based on a baby boar. 

Rabbit- Tiffany! I like that she's based on a burlesque dancer. She's the most risque of the villager designs, so she has my vote! 

Rhino- Hornsby! Reminds me of a stuffed animal. 

Sheep- Eunice. What a sweet looking face!  

Squirrel- Hazel! I love, love her unibrow!  What a cutie! 

Tiger- Tybalt! He's my current jock and I love him to pieces. Cute design, dumb as rocks but he's such a sweetie pie. 

Wolf- Kyle, hands down! I love that he's based on a hyena!


----------



## absol (Nov 28, 2020)

- Alligators: Drago bc he's a dragon and Gayle because she's super cute <3

- Anteaters: Hmm Annalisa maybe?

- Bears: Pinky bc she's a pink panda & Teddy bc he seems like a real bear and reminds me of Brock from Pokemon lol

- Birds: Sparro looks cool af

- Bulls: Rodeo my fav demon bull 

- Cats: Kiki, black cats and ghibli movies are great!

- Chickens: Ken bc he's like the closest thing to a raven that we've got 

- Cows: Tipper I guess

- Cubs: Maple, she just looks the most realistic and is pretty cute

- Deer: Bruce! He's not even on my island anymore but I just love that guy

- Dog: Lucky <333 best design best boy

- Duck: Molly she's such a cutie

- Eagle: Avery, he looks so cool! I've never had him as a villager but I saw him on a nmt island and I kinda regret not getting him sometimes. maybe I like him bc he kinda reminds me of a bird version of wolf link lol

- Elephant: Tia, she has one of the most unique design imo 

- Frog: Raddle, I love how he looks like a shady doctor lol I wish he wasn't a lazy villager rn I have to many other lazies to justify him being on my island T__T

- Goat: Nan she seems cute

- Gorilla: Boone, I like villagers that reference another species 

- Hamster: Clay has a pretty cool design, his interior looks great as well

- Hippo: ... that's quite hard, Bertha looks ok I guess

- Horse: Roscoe he's a demon horse how cool is that

- Kangaroo: Mathilda the 3rd member of the demon squad

- Koala: Melba she just looks like a cute lil koala 

- Lion: Elvis seems like an old mighty king who went though a lot 

- Mouse: Bella the little rebel mouse 

- Monkey: Tammi has a memeable face lol

- Octopus: Zucker, I gotta say I hate octopi but he's kinda grown on me, also fits really well with a japanese night market

- Ostrich: Julia bc she's a peacock, Flora bc she's a flamingo

- Penguin: Roald, he looks the most natural

- Pig: Agnes looks quite cool but maybe I just like every black villager lol

- Rabbit: Bunnie what a cutie <3

- Rhino: Merengue - one of the best designs imo I love her concept 

- Sheep: Dom Dom Dom Dom Dom he's like 12 yo anime protagonist and I feel like a proud teacher supporting him lol

- Squirrel: Marshal he's just a sweet marshmallow :3

- Tiger: Bianca looks quite nice,  snow leopards are great

- Wolf: Ahh so many great wolves, I love Kyle, Fang & Wolf Link but I'd definitely do a wolf island if I had another copy of the game


----------



## Limon (Nov 28, 2020)

*AIligator-* Gayle
*Anteater-* Anabelle
*Bear-* Charlise! I call her Charlie for short. She's the relatable big sister I never had. 
*Bird-* Twirp. He's the only bird I have a connection with because he's in my GameCube town.
*Bull-* Either Angus or Stu.
*Cat-* Punchy! My favoritest, sweetest baby boy. My son. Lazy baby man.
*Chicken-* Egbert. He always looks worried/tired and I can relate to that.
*Cow-* Norma
*Cub-* Murphy, he's my little green grandpa.
*Deer-* Erik! I love that he's a moose, also he's got those little bushy eyebrows.
*Dog-* Shep
*Duck-* Ketchup
*Eagle-* Amelia, she's the snooty queen.
*Elephant-* Dizzy! I know he looks basic but he's very sweet.
*Frog- *Henry, he's peak frog. He's that perfect green froggy that you can't go wrong with.
*Goat-* Sherb, my second son.
*Gorilla-* Peewee
*Hamster-* Clay
*Hippo-* Biff
*Horse-* Savannah
*Kangaroo-* Marcie, because she's my birthday twin!
*Koala-* Eugene is such a cool kid. He has super tiny eyes behind those sunglasses which is funny.
*Lion-* Leopold! His color palette is very pleasing to me.
*Monkey-* Champ
*Mouse-* Chadder
*Octopus-* Zucker
*Ostrich-* Flora
*Penguin-* Sprinkle
*Pig-* Maggie, she's such a sweetie!
*Rabbit-* Carmen
*Rhino-* Hornsby, Merenge is a close second.
*Sheep-* Timbra
*Squirrel-* Static
*Tiger-* Tybalt
*Wolf-* Skye


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

*AIligator* Gayle! Just wish she wasn't normal or I'd have her!
*Anteater *Antonio... permanent e boy sleeves
*Bear* Pinky
*Bird* Jay
*Bull* Rodeo
*Cat* Stink, Pierre if I include old villagers
*Chicken* Goose? idk
*Cow* Tipper
*Cub* Stitches!
*Deer* Fauna
*Dog* Cherry
*Duck* JOEYYYYY
*Eagle* Sterling
*Elephant* Eloise, Tia, and this specific picture of Paolo
*Frog *Lily
*Goat* Velma
*Gorilla *Rocket
*Hamster* Flurry
*Hippo* Biff
*Horse* Papi
*Kangaroo* Kitt, and her joey who I've decided it named Katt...
*Koala* Melba
*Lion* uhhh
*Monkey* Simon
*Mouse* Chadder
*Octopus* Marina
*Ostrich* Flora
*Penguin* Cube
*Pig* Agnes & Rasher
*Rabbit* Ruby
*Rhino *Merenge
*Sheep* Pietro
*Squirrel* Tasha the butch queen
*Tiger* Bianca
*Wolf* Chief


----------



## Romaki (Nov 30, 2020)

*- Alligators:* Gayle is fine I guess, not a fan of them.

*- Anteaters:* Lulu seems cool, but I find them all boring. It's an interesting shape, but nothing special about most of them. 

*- Bears:* I had Tutu on my island once and she seems alright. Pretty boring, idk big villagers don't do it for me.

*- Birds:* Jay seems nice I guess. If we can have a Zebra Horse than birds should get more subspecies too though. 

*- Bulls:* Oxford looks so dumb, I love it. Bring back himbos.

*- Cats:* Finally a category I like. Cats are my favs, I truly love them all, but Raymond just got _it_, you know? Punchy and Felicity are close seconds.

*- Chickens:* Goose I guess, no interest here but he looks normal.

*- Cows:* I guess Patty (the english name is brutal, man).

*- Cubs:* Stitches forever, but Maple is also bae. I also love Judy because she keeps her japanese name in my local version.

*- Deer:* I fell in love with Diana after having her in my New Leaf town. A lot of deer are great though, Beau, Erik and Fauna are cuties too. 

*- Dog: *Biskit is my fav, him and Stitches are my childhood favs afaik. I just like dead-eyed villagers. 

*- Duck:* Molly is cute I guess.

*- Eagle: *I loooooooooove Apollo only because of the movie.

*- Elephant:* I just got Ellie for the first time and she's pretty cute ngl. Tia was my fav because she's so odd.

*- Frog: *You know, Jambette is so ugly you just can't stop being drawn to her. 

*- Goat: *I like Pashmina even though she's a *****. I love to hate her.

*- Gorilla: *They all suck. 

*- Hamster: *Holden is a cutie, where did he go?

*- Hippo: *They all suck, but Hippeaux is the worst.

*- Horse: *Technically it's Julian, but he's not a horse so I'll say Cleo or Papi. Horses are a good species, they could use some more varying designs and not just other animals.

*- Kangaroo: *They're all creeps.

*- Koala:* Lyman is just so chill, love it. 

*- Lion:* Rex is okay I guess.

*- Mouse: *Bree is tolerable.

*- Monkey: *Champ can return. 

*- Octopus: *It used to be Marina, but she's so basic I'd learn to prefer Zucker.

*- Ostrich: *Julia is a cutie.

*- Penguin: *Aurora is the cutest I guess.

*- Pig: *Kevin is the only one who doesn't scare me.

*- Rabbit: *Lots of good choices, but it's gotta be Coco. 

*- Rhino:* Merengue I guess, only by default really.

*- Sheep: *Dom seems cute.

*- Squirrel: *Marshal is the OG cute smug. 

*- Tiger: *Bangle is adorable, but I think the yellow stripes are too much. I prefer Tybalt because he's chill.

*- Wolf:* I love Fang.


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 30, 2020)

Alligator = Drago (does he count since he's a dragon?)
Anteater = Antonio is the only one I like
Bears = Teddy! He's super cute
Birds = None. I don't like any of them.
Bulls = Rodeo, he's amazing and his back probably hurts from carrying the entire bull species 
Cats = Kabuki's my boy!
Chickens = Ken
Cows = Norma
Cubs = Judy or Pudge. I also like June and Pekoe a lot!
Deer = Lopez
Dog = Lucky! <3
Duck = Molly and Deena are both tied as my fav duck
Eagle = Avery has my favourite eagle design
Elephant = Tia
Frog = Drift!
Goat = Sherb
Gorilla = I don't like any of them tbh.
Hamster = Clay!!!! He's so cute!!
Hippo = None.
Horse = Julian is the only horse I can accept.
Kangaroo = I don't like any of them.
Koala = Ozzie, he's the only koala I've had as a villager, he's a solid lazy.
Lion = None. Very ugly designs.
Mouse = Chadder is the one good mouse.
Monkey = Nana, in a sea of ugly monkeys she's the cute one.
Octopus = Zucker is my boii
Ostrich = I'll be basic and say Blanche
Penguin = Cube. I like his eyes.
Pig = Curly. I had him for a while in my first NL town and I have nice memories of him.
Rabbit = Tiffany tbh. I also really like Francine, Gabi, O'Hare, and Coco.
Rhino = Merengue <3
Sheep = Willow!! Had her in my camp once and I loved her design. I also really like Muffy.
Squirrel = Marshal, Blair, Mint, and Sylvana are all my favs. I love the squirrels.
Tiger = Bianca.
Wolf = DOBIE!! I love all the wolves but he's just the best.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 30, 2020)

*Alligator- *Alli
*Anteater- *Annalisa
*Bear- *(oh man this is hard) Teddy
*Bird- *Midge
*Bull- *Rodeo
*Cat- *Kiki bc black cat* 
Chicken- *Plucky
*Cow- *Norma
*Cub- *(also hard) Murphy
*Deer- *Zell
*Dog- *Walker
*Duck- *Molly (ig anyway, I'm not a huge fan of the ducks)
*Eagle- *Buzz, without a doubt
*Elephant- *Ellie
*Frog- *Croque
*Goat- *Nan
*Gorilla- *Boone, albeit I dislike all of them...
*Hamster-* Hamphrey
*Hippo-* Bertha
*Horse-* Winnie
*Kangaroo-* Astrid
*Koala- *Melba
*Lion- *(ugh, absolute least fave species) Elvis
*Monkey- *Shari tbh
*Mouse- *Dora
*Octopus- *Octavian
*Ostrich- *Gladys
*Penguin-* Sprinkle
*Pig-* Maggie
*Rabbit-* Hopkins
*Rhino- *Tank
*Sheep-* Eunice
*Squirrel- *Poppy
*Tiger- *Rolf
*Wolf- *Kyle

I figured the next people could use this:



Spoiler: For the copy/paste



*Alligator: 
Anteater: 
Bear: 
Bird: 
Bull: 
Cat: 
Chicken: 
Cow: 
Cub: 
Deer: 
Dog: 
Duck: 
Eagle: 
Elephant: 
Frog: 
Goat: 
Gorilla: 
Hamster: 
Hippo: 
Horse: 
Kangaroo: 
Koala: 
Lion: 
Monkey: 
Mouse: 
Octopus: 
Ostrich: 
Penguin: 
Pig: 
Rabbit: 
Rhino: 
Sheep: 
Squirrel: 
Tiger: 
Wolf: *


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 9, 2020)

*- Alligators:* Not really a fan of the alligators, but probably alfonso. He's the least bad to me.

*- Anteaters:* Dont really like the anteaters that much but Olaf reminds me of ASOUE so him.

*- Bears:* Klaus. Im a greek mythology nerd, and Klaus was my first smug.

*- Birds:* Not really a fan. If I had to pick, I guess maybe Robin?

*- Bulls:* Stu. He's cute and the other bulls...not so much.

*- Cats:* KIKI BLACK CATS RULE AND ARE NOT UNLICKY

*- Chickens:* Becky! For the turkey day event I got BEcky's centerpiece and she quickly grew on me.

*- Cows:* Tipper. Most of the cows are kinda ugly to me, but Tipper was my friend i guess in nh?

*- Cubs:* Maple. First normal. Adorable.

*- Deer: *I'm not really a fan of the deer, but Fauna is cute.

*- Dog: *Goldie. She was my first friend in Pocket Camp and, well, I think you can guess how the rest of the story went.

*- Duck: *Molly! She is very cute.

*- Eagle: *Celia. She is the best designed eagle.

*- Elephant: *Eloise! She is ADORABLE, and sadly people don't like her. I don't really understand why.

*- Frog: *Wart Jr. (I guess technically he looks more like a toad tho?) but hes cute.

*- Goat: *Dont realy like the goats a lot but maybe chevre? Velma is moving into my island, so she might become my new favorite. Although I don't like her beard. (I have never seen a girl with a beard.)

*- Gorilla: *Boone. Starting villager. Very colorful. Cute. Good design. Second place goes to Louie for being Donkey Kong. Third to Hans for being a yeti.

*- Hamster: *Dis is hard. I guess maybe King Rodney? Yeah, definitely Rodney. *bows to his adorable royal self*

*- Hippo: *This is hard. I guess Rocco? He's the first one I met in pocket camp.

*- Horse: *Reneigh. She became a close friend after moving onto Oceanwave. Then maybe Victoria, who looks like a girraffe to me. Then maybe Ed. He seems like a famous actor. I wuv him.

*- Kangaroo: *Carrie! Shes cute! And I love her pocket camp fortune cookie

*- Koala:* Probably Alice I guess. Not a fan of koalas, but Alice looks the least ugly.

*- Lion:* The one with white hair. I think it's Lionel??? Not really a fan of the lions.

*- Mouse: *Cheddar! I mean Chadder! HES ADORABLE! And that evil grin...CUTE!!! He seems like maybe he's famous for playing movie villains.

*- Monkey: *Tie between Deli (hes adorable and has roald/hornsby eyes) and Elise, idk why I just love her design. She seems like she could work for HHA. I don't like any of the other monkies.

*- Octopus: *zuckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr my preshious lil ball of takoyaki

*- Ostrich: *Blanche probably? I'm honestly not a fan of the ostritches but I guess she has the best color scheme.

*- Penguin: *I'd have to go with le chubby roald. Hopper is probably second, he seems really cool.

*- Pig: *Also Maggie! Her design is beautiful, and she seems like a gardener.

*- Rabbit: *Doyoing! Coco! She may be a bit creepy, but she's an adorable gyroid girl! (Coco is no more creepy than Lloid, her gyroid friend!)

*- Rhino: *You can probably guess. He is A D O R A B L E and my first rhino <3 I also love his house! It seems like the perfect zen place for yoga!

*- Sheep: *Willow! I love her color pallette!

*- Squirrel: *You might hate her unibrow, but Hazel was one of my first villagers and she is ADORABLE! There is literally NOTHING wrong with an unibrow. (Honestly I think she would look ugly without it)

*- Tiger: *R O W A N His catchphrase is my fave food, and his design is awesome!

*- Wolf: *Tie between Freya (one of my pocket camp friends!) and Audie (she would look perfect on my tropical island)


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 21, 2020)

Here’s mine!

- Alligators: Gayle (she’s a pink alligator with hearts, what’s not to love?)

- Anteaters: Annalisa (she’s one of the only anteaters I like and I don’t have a lot to say other than her design is pretty cool)

- Bears: Pinky (I used to not like her, but having her in New Horizons really changed my mind, she’s a pink panda!)

- Birds: Piper (she’s a little simplistic but chic at the same time)

- Bulls: Vic (he looks like a Viking which is not so bad)

- Cats: Bob (he was one of my starters in NL and if there was a whole group on tbt dedicated to him, then he’s really something special)

- Chickens: Plucky (I like how she’s a literal tropical chicken with a flower on her head)

- Cows: Tipper (I like her classic-cow look and she doesn’t look half-bad)

- Cubs: Pekoe (she reminds me of Chun Li, and I enjoyed playing her in Street Fighter)

- Deer: Diana (she looks like a literal queen, I really like the goddess theme that she has going on)

- Dog: Bea (she may be simplistic in design, but she looks like a good girl)

- Duck: Molly (she is my all time favorite villager and she is so precious, I wouldn’t trade her for the world)

- Eagle: Celia (Celia looks so nice and shy, and I like the usage of green in her plumage)

- Elephant: Tia (I really like animals themed after food, and Tia just looks so elegant)

- Frog: Lily (she looks so cute, I loved her little kitchen house in NL)

- Goat: Chevre (I really like her design, and her blue eyes match her shirt)

- Gorilla: Rilla (I don’t like a lot of the gorillas, so I guess Rilla is my favorite out of those)

- Hamster: Flurry (she’s super cute and reminds me of vanilla ice cream)

- Hippo: Bertha (not a lot of the hippos are decent, so Bertha cuts it)

- Horse: Reneigh (she looks like this big sister that would give you advice and I like that)

- Kangaroo: Marcie (she’s a pink kangaroo and her eyes look like anime ones)

- Koala: Melba (her eyes look so sweet and innocent...)

- Lion: Bud (he reminds me of this tropical guy who’s laid back... I’m in)

- Mouse: Penelope (she was one of my starters and I think her little bow as her ears are super creative)

- Monkey: Shari (not a huge fan of the monkeys so Shari is one of the only decent ones)

- Octopus: Marina (she reminds me of bubblegum so that’s good enough)

- Ostrich: Gladys (I really like the ostriches as a species, though there’s just something about Gladys that makes me feel at peace)

- Penguin: Sprinkle (she is too cute, reminds me of literal food)

- Pig: Maggie (I’m not a huge fan of the pigs, but I’d say that Maggie is adorable in her own way)

- Rabbit: Genji (he was my first starter villager in NL and he was super fun to hang out with)

- Rhino: Merengue (I love cake, and I love pink, so Merengue is literally the definition of perfection in my eyes)

- Sheep: Willow (I like her yellow wool with green eyes and the contrast it creates)

- Squirrel: Marshal (he’s overrated, but I like his simplistic design)

- Tiger: Bianca (she’s a literal snow leopard! that’s super unique and she has pretty eyes)

- Wolf: Whitney (her simplistic design is something I can appreciate. she looks like she knows what she‘s talking about)


----------



## coffeedrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

This was a fun way to learn about some new villagers! I apologize in advance for all of the species I don't like. 

Alligator: Boots
Anteater: None
Bear: Grizzly
Bird: Piper
Bull: None
Cat: Rosie
Chicken: Ava
Cow: Tipper
Cub: Maple
Deer: I love almost all of them, but Beau, Diana & Bruce are my very favorite
Dog: Goldie
Duck: Molly, Bill
Eagle: None
Elephant: Tia
Frog: Lily
Goat: Sherb
Gorilla: None
Hamster: None
Hippo: Biff
Horse: Reneigh
Kangaroo: None
Koala: Melba
Lion: Lionel
Mouse: None
Octopus: Marina
Ostrich: Cranston
Penguin: Sprinkle
Pig: Agnes
Rabbit: None
Rhino: Merenge
Squirrel: Marshal
Tiger: Bianca (my all-time favorite villager)
Wolf: Skye


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 22, 2020)

- Alligators: Drago because he's a dragon and that's my zodiac.

- Anteaters: Olaf has a cool design.

- Bears: Beardo!! I actually love Beardo. He reminds of me of Paul F. Thompkins. Megan is close! I actually didn't like her but she was one of my first villagers and she's grown on me a lot. It's interesting that I've had 3/8 of the new villagers (Dom, Megan and Sherb)

- Birds: Ace! He's not in new Horizons. He was in my GameCube game. He was one of my favorite villagers. Kinda sad they took him out but I don't know if I would pick him for my town even if they brought him back.

- Bulls: Rodeo just moved out and I felt so bad! His poster and clothing reminds of me of Harry Potter.

- Cats: Felicity! She's such an underrated villager, in my opinion. Super cute! She's very popular in Korea.

- Chickens: Knox. I like his concept!

- Cows: Naomi? I don't really feel a pull for any of them but Naomi just moved in yesterday so I'll choose her.

- Cubs: Cheri. In New Leaf I was trying to pick my uchi and Cheri was on the list but didn't make the cut. I love her face and coloring. I like Judy but Diana is my snooty and I'm not too found of those types of eyes. 

- Deer: DIANA! The deer are amazing. A lot of them really stand out. 

- Dog: Lucky! We share a birthday and I love mummies. My only issue with Lucky is that I didn't like his expressions as much as other lazys.

- Duck: Bill! He was my jock in New Leaf. I find him so adorable. Unfortunately I wasn't a fan of his character model in the new game so I picked another jock but he'll always have a special place in my heart.

- Eagle: Sterling. If I were going for a castle theme, I'd def pick him as a villager.

- Elephant: Tia! She's a little tea pot, short and stout.

- Frog: Ribbot. Love him!

- Goat: Sherb! I think Sherb is cute and he's in my town right now but I'm not too fond of goats.

- Gorilla: Rocket! Pink Power Ranger vibes.

- Hamster: Hamlet, maybe? Not a fan of any of the hamsters, tbh.

- Hippo: Harry because he was in my old town.

- Horse: Julian, my lil unicorn boy!

- Kangaroo: Matilda. I like her coloring.

- Koala: Alice! Ozzie is a close second though.

- Lion: Elvis. He was my cranky for so long in New Leaf. His moving away really affected me. I still remember it.

- Monkey: Flip although I'm not too fond of any of them.

- Mouse: Broccolo. I think Rod has a cuter face but I'm not too fond of his pirate gear. 

- Octopus: Marina! I love that she's an octopus! She's pink! She has a little bow! Actually Jellyfish are one of my favorite animals but they don't have any villagers like that so I picked Marina. I love the Pokemon Frillish and she reminds of me them (female).

- Ostrich: Sprocket has a cool design.

- Penguin: Roald. He was in my old town.

- Pig: Agnes! I love love love her design and coloring! (I actually love a lot of the pigs but Agnes takes the cake!)

- Rabbit: Mira. I love that she's probably based of Sailor Venus. Super cool design and cute face! Tiffany is close but I've never had her in my game. 

- Rhino: Merengue! My little shortcake.

- Sheep: DOM DOM DOM DOM. I actually wasn't fond of any of the new villagers but Dom really grew on me. His facial expressions are so cute!! I also don't like sheep villagers usually but Dom made me change my mind.

- Squirrel: Marshal. Yup, everyone's favorite squirrel. 

- Tiger: Rowan, he looks funny.

- Wolf: Dobie. I really like his design and styling, especially his interior. It almost tells a story. He a private detective or cop in the 60's trying to crack this one murder case! Gah, his family doesn't understand that HE'S THE JOB.


----------



## Perfektion (Dec 22, 2020)

*- Alligators:* Gale and or Boots I think. At least from the asthetics. I never had an alligator in my towns so this can change quite fast, if I have another and like them.

*- Anteaters:* Anabelle. I love her design so much. Armadillos in general are one of my most favourite animals and she is clearly based around one. I have her on my New Horizons island and she is so cute :3

*- Bears:* Charlise. I also have her on my island. I just love her color scheme. I also like that she is sisterly because there aren't much others I really like.

*- Birds:* Midge and Lucha I think. Midge is in my current New Leaf town and love her. She was a starter and already plotted where I want to build houses so she will hopefully never leave. Lucha is just wrestling themed and I am a huge fan of wrestling, so I would take him if I see him.

*- Bulls:* Coach. Yellow is my favourite color haha. I just really like his beard an the blue striped hornes. He is in New Horizons and hasd a house up to a hill so he can train all by himself.

*- Cats:* Purrl, Punchy and Kitty. Purrl is the newest resident in New Horizons just a few days. But I love her. She is one of the best designt cats so cut :3. Punchy is in my Wild World town and I really love how he is obsessed with fishing it does make fun to fish against him. Kitty just looks cool, never had her before.

*- Chickens:* Ken. His deep blue colors just look so nice. I never had him tho but I would gladly accept him as a villager.

*- Cows:* Norma I guess. Don't really like the cows tho.

*- Cubs:* Poncho and Tammy. Poncho just looks like a blue tomato I think this is pretty funny. Also I had him in Wild World but I went to another town ): Tammy has just a really cool color scheme, I would take her anytime I can.

*- Deer: *Lopez I would say. He was my first camper in New Horizons but I don't really like the other deer that much.

*- Dog: *Biskit is like the only dog I really like. I am not that found of dogs in real life and that also counts for Animal Crossing.

*- Duck:* Derwin and Molly. Derwin is in my Wild World town and I really think he is cute. Molly is just super cute but I never had her, which is really sad.

*- Eagle: *Apollo was the first Villager I ever interacted with in Wild World years ago. I never had him since sadly. So he holds a special place in my heart.

*- Elephant: *Cyd is the only one I like really. I don't like elephants that much in general so yea.

*- Frog: *Frobert has a really cool color scheme. And he has teeth lol. I never had a frog villager in any of my towns so it could change ones I know them better.

*- Goat: *Pashmina but I really don't like any other goat there all not that cool.

*- Gorilla: *Boyd and Al are okay I guesy. All the gorillas are not really that great to beginn with.

*- Hamster: *I don't like any of them sadly.

*- Hippo: *Hippeux and Harry. I really like most of the hippos but those two are so cool. Hippeux ist also on my island.

*- Horse: *Buck!! I love him he is my favourite villager and was one of my starters in New Horizons. I will never let him go ever.

*- Kangaroo:* Walt and Rooney. I think the female kangaroos are really creepy with that baby. But the two males are really cool designt. I had Walt for some time in New Horizons.

*- Koala:* I don't really like most of them there just okay.

*- Lion:* Rex is soo cute. I let him go in New Horizons and still I want him back q.q I love his big nose, because my cat also has such a big nose and he reminds me of him.

*- Mouse: *Dora and Anicotti. Dora was in my Wild World town and I am still sad that she is gone. Anicotti just looks really cool. I am a big fan of neon colors.

*- Monkey: *Tammi and Shari. I don't like apes that much but those two have just something I really like about them. Also Tammi is in my New Leaf town and also will hopefully never leave as her house is plotted in the right place form the start.

*- Octopus: *Don't like them really.

*- Ostrich: *Blanche. I love her she is in New Horizons and was one of the few villagers I really searched for. The color scheme is just so beautiful.

*- Penguin: *The only one I think is okay is Flo. Don't like penguins that much.

*- Pig: *Hugo is the coolest pig in my oppinion. But I also really like some others. But I only get the bad pigs e.e

*- Rabbit: *Toby! He is like my second favourite. I love his figurines. First thought they were snowpersons. And snowpersons are one of my guilty pleasures. Still I really love his design and him. I invited him today to my New Leaf town so yea. Hope I can plot him right :3

*- Rhino: *Hornsby. He was one of my starters in New Horizons and is there since. I just love him so much. But the rhinos in general are really cool looking.

*- Sheep: *Stella and Willow are both super cute. Stella was in my New Horizons town and I am planning und getting Willow either in New Leaf or City Folk. I really like her colors <3

*- Squirrel: *Sally is just sooo cute x3 I really think she is totally overlooked. I also like Pecan her brown color scheme just looks really cool and elegant.

*- Tiger:* Bangle looks really cute. But I don't despice the others ever. Sadly I never had a tiger in my towns so hopefully it will change sometimes.

*- Wolf: *W.Link and Kyle. W.Link is just well it is my favourite Zelda game, I would love to have him in my town but the amiibo is quite hard to get sadly. Kyle just got a really cool color scheme :3


----------



## Licorice (Dec 23, 2020)

*Alligators: *Alfonso is a good egg.

*Anteaters:* Cyrano. I had him in ww and I love his freckles.

*Bears:* Charlise. She lived in my acnl town and she grew on me fast. She’s not ugly like most people say she is imo.

*Birds:* Anchovy. He still lives in my gamecube town. I’d have him in acnh if the villager limit would allow it.

*Cows/Bulls:* Tipper. Loved having her in city folk.

*Cats:* Tabby. I cannot resist her pig nose.

*Chickens:* Plucky. She’s my favorite uchi. So underrated.

*Cubs:* Barold. He’s pretty cute. Not crazy about the cubs though.

*Deer:* Deirdre. Another species I don’t care for but I do think she’s okay.

*Dogs:* Mac. He’s ADORABLE. No one ever talks about him why?!?

*Ducks:* Pate. I love her squiggly eyebrows.

*Eagles:* Pierce. He was one of my best buds growing up with the gamecube game.

*Elephants:* Opal. Had her in ww. She’s okay. I don’t really like the elephant design.

*Frogs:* Jambette. She’s one of my top villagers. She’s adorable and not in a dumb meme way. She’s actually a precious villager.

*Goats:* Billy. He was my bff in the 5th grade.

*Gorillas:* Cesar!!!!! My favorite species but I have to pick Cesar. He’s my favorite villager. He’s just so handsome and his facial expressions are too cute ughhhghg

*Hamsters:* Rodney. He looks depressed all the time. Mood.

*Hippos:* Rocco. My second favorite species. Rocco is my baby but Bubbles is a very close second!! 

*Horses:* Peaches. She currently lives in my gamecube town too. She’s underrated.

*Kangaroos:* Astrid. Another currently in my gamecube town lmao. She has a really cool design.

*Koalas:* Lyman. His smile is adorable.

*Lions:* Leopold. He’s cute and in my gamecube town by my house.

*Mice:* Samson. I’ve never actually had him but he looks cute.

*Monkeys:* Deli. One of my favorite villagers. No one talks about him when lazies are mentioned. Why???

*Octopuses:* Octavian. Idk not crazy about any of them lol

*Ostriches:* Queenie. She’s purple and I love her feathers sticking out of her head.

*Penguins:* Tex. He’s precious.

*Pigs:* Maggie. My friend has her and she is so cute in game omg.

*Rabbits:* Cole. This was hard because I’m not crazy about any of them but I do like Cole’s buckteeth.

*Rhinos:* Tank. He has a leaf hat. What else could you want??

*Sheep:* Cashmere. I LOVE her grumpy face. So cute.

*Squirrels:* Nibbles. Her freckles and buckteeth are precious.

*Tigers:* Rowan. He has a unibrow. Enough said.

*Wolves:* Kyle. He fits the smug personality and I like his purple eyelids.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh this is a really good question! I definitely have favourite villagers but I think a lot of them fall into the same species so this will be really nice to take a look at some of the species I don't give a lot of attention to!

*- Alligators:* Gayle is also my favourite! She is such a sweetheart and if I didn't already have two Normal villagers in New Horizons & New Leaf I would love to have her in my game!

*- Anteaters:* I had to look up the Anteaters because I forgot they existed lol. I'm not a huge fan of their designs, to be honest? But out of all of them I think I like Antonio the best? But Anabelle is cute too!

*- Bears:* Pinky is my girl, lol. She was one of my first villagers in New Horizons and I loved her to bits! Otherwise I don't pay a lot of attention to the Bears either. 

*- Birds:* Birds also aren't really my jam, villager wise. But after looking them up I think my favourite would be Midge? But I'm not too fond of most of their designs. 

*- Bulls:* I don't think I've had a bull in my town before but I think they look kinda cool! My favourite is probably Stu. 

*- Cats:* I love the cats in game! I have a lot of favourite kitties. Lolly, Merry, and Kiki are the first ones that come to mind!

*- Chickens:* Egbert! By far Egbert, he is my favourite villager in general!

*- Cows:* Another villager species I've had to look up because I haven't had many cow villagers! I think my favourite would have to be Norma, I think she looks so cute! Why must all my favourite villagers be Normals lol

*- Cubs:* Ahh I love the little bear cubs they're so cute. I have Stitches in New Leaf and Murphy in New Horizons! I love em both, but I also think Pekoe is so cute!

*- Deer: *I love Diana and Fauna the best!

*- Dog: *I'm a little bit embarrassed but I had to look up dog villagers as well! The only one I could think of off the top of my head was Lucky. I think my favourite dog villager is Shep but honestly they're all so cute!

*- Duck: *My girl Molly is my absolute favourite duck!

*- Eagle: *I had to look eagles up too, lol. But out of the designs I think I like Celia the best, although eagles aren't my favourite.

*- Elephant: *Tia! She's my favourite elephant and I love her to bits, but Margie is such a sweetheart too!

*- Frog: *Henry is my favourite frog but but I've had Frobert in the past and I liked him a lot too!

*- Goat: *Sherb is my favourite goat! I think he's so cute. 

*- Gorilla: *... I'm not really fond of any of the gorilla's, honestly. If I had to choose then maybe Hans? Since I think it's neat that he looks like a Yeti!

*- Hamster: *Flurry! I love her she's so cute. Winter is my favourite season so I think her name and design is adorable. She's like a little snowball!

*- Hippo: *Rocco is my favourite hippo! I'm not huge on the hippos but Rocco was one of my first villagers in New Leaf so he's got a special place in my heart lol. 

*- Horse: *I think Cleo is super cute and I love how Savannah looks like a zebra. Winnie is also pretty cute though!!

*- Kangaroo: *Not a huge fan of the kangaroo's (something about the babies makes me a little uncomfy lol) but I think my favourite would have to be Walt. 

*- Koala:* Melba! I love her, I think she's such a sweetheart. 

*- Lion:* Also not a huge fan of lions but I think I like Rex the best!

*- Mouse: *The mice villagers are tricky for me, lol. I think they're sort of cute? But at the same time something about them throws me off! I think my favourite is either Bree or Dora.

*- Monkey: *Shari! She's my favourite sisterly villager, too.

*- Octopus: *Marina is my favourite! I think she's so pretty. 

*- Ostrich: *Blanche is my favourite out of them all! But Julia, Flora, and Phoebe all have really nice designs too.

*- Penguin: *Honestly I think a lot of the penguins are cute! Aurora, Roald, Sprinkle, Wade, and even Hopper looks kinda cool haha. 

*- Pig: *Peggy was one of my first villagers in New Leaf so she's one of my favourites but I also love the design for Gala! I think she looks adorable.

*- Rabbit: *I currently have Gabi on my island and I think she's adorable!

*- Rhino: *Merengue is my favourite Rhino! I love her design and her house in New Leaf. 

*- Sheep: *Oh the sheep are so cute! All short and fluffy, it's hard to choose. I think my favourite would have to be Wendy though something about her just makes me so happy lol. But honestly they're all so cute!

*- Squirrel: *Another batch of cuties! Filbert and Poppy are my favourites though, I think.

*- Tiger: *I don't think I've had a tiger villager before! Bangle and Bianca both look neat, though.

*- Wolf: * Whitney is my favourite! I have her on my island right now and I love her.


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2021)

It’s the middle of the night and I’m wide awake, so why not?

*Alligator*: Drago - I love most of the alligators, but you can’t beat a literal dragon.
*Anteater*: Cryrano - This is purely because I’ve had him in both my town and island.
*Bear*: Teddy - I’m a sucker for characters with big eyebrows.
*Bird*: Robin - One of my least favorite species, but Robin is okay.
*Bull*: Rodeo - He’s one of my favorite villagers on my New Horizons island.
*Cat*: Lolly - She has a nice color scheme!
*Chicken*: Knox - I love his Knight outfit.
*Cow*: Tipper - Goofy name, plus I love her 80s style sweater.
*Cub: *Pekoe - She has one of the most striking outfits of the villagers. Her name is fun to say too.
*Deer: *Fauna* -* An adorable deer that used to be in my town.
*Dog: *Benjamin - We share names. That’s it*.
Duck*: Molly - She’s the only one that doesn’t hurt my eyes.
*Eagle: *Apollo - He looks so cool in that leather jacket.
*Elephant*: Chai - The teacup is just too charming.
*Frog*: Ribbot - I love how he looks nothing like the other frogs.
*Goat*: Pashmina- I like her soft color scheme.
*Gorilla*: Rocket - I have an attachment to her since she was in my new leaf town for a long time.
*Hamster*: Graham - My favorite villager period. His tiny glasses, the dorky plaid shirt… I love it all. 10/10.
*Hippo*: Bubbles - I don’t really have a reason for this one.
*Horse*: Peaches - Pink villagers usually aren’t my thing, but Peaches is too cute.
*Kangaroo*: Sylvia - She was one of the first villagers on my island.
*Koala*: Eugene - I had him in my town for a while, and he reminds me of the koala from We Bare Bears.
*Lion*: Leopold - He looks like the kinda guy you’d see reading a book in front of the fireplace.
*Monkey*: Champ - He’s just a cuter version of the stereotypical brown monkey. Simple, yet effective.
*Mouse*: Chaddar - I love how he looks like a giant block of cheese.
*Octopus*: Zucker - You can never go wrong with a kimono.
*Ostrich*: Flora - I just love flamingos.
*Penguin*: Roald - His oversized button-up shirt is adorable.
*Pig*: Gala - The little flowers on her head are a nice touch.
*Rabbit*: Dotty - She was a nice addition to my New Leaf town.
*Rhino*: Hornsby - His name is too precious.
*Sheep*: Muffy - We share birthdays.
*Squirrel*: Filbert - I’m a sucker for oversized sweaters.
*Tiger*: Bangle - I got attached to her on my island.
*Wolf*: Whitney - She’s the epitome of snooty villagers. I’m proud to have her on my island.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 22, 2021)

*Alligator:* Alfonso
*Anteater:* Antonio
*Bear: *Ursala
*Bird: *Jacques
*Bull: *Vic
*Cat: *Punchy
*Chicken: *Ava
*Cow: *Norma
*Cub: *Pudge
*Deer: *Beau
*Dog: *Portia
*Duck: *Ketchup
*Eagle: *Buzz
*Elephant: *Tia
*Frog: *Ribbot
*Goat: *Sherb
*Gorilla: *Cesar
*Hamster: *Rodney
*Hippo: *Biff
*Horse: *Savannah
*Kangaroo: *Kitt
*Koala: *Melba
*Lion: *Elvis
*Monkey: *Porter Champ
*Mouse: *Rod
*Octopus: *Zucker
*Ostrich: *Gladys
*Penguin: *Roald
*Pig: *Agnes
*Rabbit: *Bunnie
*Rhino: *Merengue
*Sheep: *Étoile
*Squirrel: *Marshal
*Tiger: *Bangle.. I think
*Wolf: *Dobie


----------



## JemAC (Sep 22, 2021)

*Aligators: *Not had any so far in NH but I'd pick Gayle as I like her design best.

*Anteater: *Either Annalisa or Antonio, slightly plain designs compared to some others in the species but I really like them.

*Bear: *Pinky, love her colour scheme and the panda-like design she has.

*Bird: *Not one of my favourite species but I'd probably go for Robin as I like the mix of orange and blue in her colour scheme.

*Bull: *So far not had any of the bulls but I often see them while island hopping and I'm always drawn to Stu the most.

*Cat: *Raymond, didn't expect to like him as much as I do but he really grew on me once he moved to my island and his colour scheme reminds me a bit of one of my cats. I do really love a lot of other cat villagers though, with Rosie and Lolly been close seconds.

*Chicken: *Egbert, a cute looking villager with an innocent-like expression that often draws me to him.

*Cow: *There's not really much to choose from here but I'll pick Patty as her colour scheme reminds me a bit of a highland cow.

*Cub: *This is hard as I love a lot of the cubs but Maple is probably my favourite, she's cute and her normal personality means she's always friendly and caring. Cheri and Marty are other top choices in this species for me and I particularly like Judy for her unique design.

*Deer: *Fauna, she's really cute despite her plain design and I love her big deer eyes. She's my favourite villager in game so always takes the top spot out of the deer villagers but I do also really love Diana and Erik too.

*Dog: *There are a lot of great dog villagers but my favourite would either be Goldie, one of my first villagers in NH who was always sweet and friendly and one of the first villagers to give me their photo, or Portia, her Dalmatian design is very cute and she's a permanent villager in my NL town who I'm quite attached to.

*Duck: *Molly, I think she always look adorable, she's always friendly and welcoming and I love seeing her waddling around my island.

*Eagle: *Apollo, a classic AC character with a good design

*Elephant: *Ellie, not actually had her before but always think she looks sweet when I see her on other islands

*Frog: *Lily, another villager I've not had but I like seeing around on other island and has a pretty colour scheme

*Goat: *Sherb, his design might be pretty plain but I think he's still cute and it works well with him, love the pale blue colour scheme he has as it's one of my favourite colours so it doesn't bother me that his design doesn't stand out like some others. 

*Gorilla: *Least favourite species but I'd pick Peewee as I see him around a lot while island hopping and he's grown on me more then the others have

*Hamster: *Probably Hamlet, he was my starting jock villager on my island and I ended up keeping him longer then I'd intended as I grew quite attached to him

*Hippo: *Bertha, a random move in villager I had once on my island who was always sweet whenever I spoke to her

*Horse: *Julian, he's a majestic blue unicorn and I love his uniqueness

*Kangaroo: *Rooney, had him on my island for a bit early on in the game and liked his design, though my top choice is only really between him or Walt as I'm not keen on the joeys in the game.

*Koala: *There are quite koalas that I think look cute and I'd be happy to have in my game but I'd go for Melba as so far she's the only one who's lived on my island and I enjoyed having her

*Lion: *Leopold, one of my earliest villagers on my island who I grew to really like and enjoyed seeing around and chatting to while I had him

*Monkey: *Not a huge fan of the monkeys but Nana is probably my favourite as I think her design is quite cute

*Mouse: *Dora, another villager I've not had but I think looks sweet

*Octopus: *Marina, she's the only octopus villager I've actually ever had and I quite enjoyed having her on my island for the time she was there but overall not a huge fan of this species

*Ostrich: *Blanche, never previously had much interest in the ostrich villagers but she was my first snooty in NH and I grew to really like her and enjoyed having her on my island

*Penguin: *Wade, he's really cute with his penguin chick design and he always looks really sweet and innocent whenever I see him in the games.

*Pig: *Hugh, another early islander I had in NH, I like his design and colour scheme and he made me enjoy the lazy personality more then I had previously

*Rabbit: *I like a lot of the rabbit villagers but my current favourite is Bunnie, recently had her for a while on my island and really liked her

*Rhino: *Merengue, while I probably wouldn't have her on my island I do really love her design

*Sheep: *Etoile, like her design and while I probably wouldn't like 10 pastel coloured villagers as it would get a bit too much I do think the colours work great in her design and the shades mix well together.

*Squirrel: *Peanut, my original favourite villager when I first played WW, and Poppy, a sweet villager and I like her Autumnish design.

*Tiger: *Bangle, my first peppy in NH and a villager I liked seeing around and chatting to on my island, also has a nice design.

*Wolf: *This is very hard as this is my favourite species but my top pick would be Wolfgang, he's my favourite cranky and one of my overall top villagers who I've had in every game since WW, also I like his colour scheme with the blue and yellow mixing really well together. I also particularly love all the snooty wolves as well though so they'd be close seconds.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 22, 2021)

*Alligator:* Probably Boots. Never had any though.

*Anteater:* Annabelle. Not keen on any of them, but I could probably tolerate her.

*Bear: *Teddy. He cracks me up, bumbling around doing stupid stuff.

*Bird: *Never had any birds, but think I will say Piper. Her design looks better than any of the others. Not keen on birds either.

*Bull: *T-Bone. Had him in NL and NH, so he feels like an old friend.

*Cat: *Raymond. Not super into the cats, but I do have Raymond and I really like him.

*Chicken: *Ken. He helped me get over Avery when he left my town in NL haha

*Cow: *Patty looks the best I think.

*Cub: *Maple. Gorgeous design. Never actually had her though.

*Deer: *Fauna. Never actually had her properly, but I love her design and her house. She was my first ever camper on NL and I didn't know at the time that you could invite them to move in, so I missed that opportunity. 

*Dog: *Shep. Never had him but like his design better than the other dogs, who I find quite bland in general.

*Duck: *Freckles. She was such a bright and cheery little thing in NL. Surprised she seems to be considered ugly by so many people.

*Eagle: *Avery. Even though he broke my heart by leaving unexpectedly in NL, he's still my best eagle boy.

*Elephant: *Ellie looks nice. Not keen on most of the elephants, but I do like her look.

*Frog: *Lily, just cos she's cute

*Goat: *Chevre. I love her eyes. I like Nan too and would like to have them both together someday, but Chevre just has the edge with those eyes.

*Gorilla: *Violet, though I like most of the gorillas tbh.

*Hamster: *FLURRY <3 and hamsters in general are my fave villagers.

*Hippo: *Biff. He was different from other jocks somehow. I thought he was a cranky for a while.

*Horse: *Annalise was really warm and motherly to me in NL. Another one I thought was a different personality - I assumed she was either Normal or Sisterly for ages.

*Kangaroo: *Carrie looks the nicest I think

*Koala: *Alice I think. Never had a koala at all.

*Lion: *Elvis. He amused me a lot in NL.

*Monkey: *Elise. She gets a lot of hate but she was so sweet in NL. Also she's special because when I picked up NL after years of not playing, she was still in my old town and greeted me all excited with the old nickname she gave me.

*Mouse: *Penelope. I like the ear/bow design.

*Octopus: *Zucker is the least hideous, but I don't like any of them. 

*Ostrich: *Blanche. She's so elegant and looks like a swan. She was one I was genuinely sad to see go when I recently changed my theme, cos her house didn't match. 

*Penguin: *Sprinkle. Not fussed about penguins, but if I had to pick it would be Sprinkle.

*Pig: *Agnes. Gorgeous design.

*Rabbit: *Francine. Like Chevre and Nan, I hope to have both Chrissy and Francine together someday as I like both. But I'll say Francine as I think Chrissy already gets the most love out of the two of them and I like to think Francine is more sassy.

*Rhino: *Merengue. Not usually keen on food villagers, or rhinos in general, but I can't deny that Merengue is a pretty rhino.

*Sheep: *Muffy because I like her goth theme.

*Squirrel: *Pecan. I like that there's a fanfiction where she's a serial killer haha. She's a gorgeous design, but with a devious look to her. I like all the squirrels though. 

*Tiger: *Bangle is pretty.

*Wolf: *Audie. I love that she looks like a fox and how she got her name.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Oct 21, 2021)

*Alligators:* Alfonso (his catch phrase is the best)

*- Anteaters:* Antonio (just seems like a nice guy)

*- Bears:* Pinky (was my favorite villager before I discovered Bob)

*- Birds:* Midge

*- Bulls:* Stu

*- Cats:* Bob (Cats are my favorite animal in general, but I had a cat named Bob growing up. Also he is such a cool derp lol)

*- Chickens:* Goose (I feel like he would be the guy trying so hard to be cool in a teen movie)

*- Cows:* Norma

*- Cubs:* Maple (I blame Etce on youtube)

*- Deer:* Diana (this was hard, they’re all pretty dang cute..)

*- Dog: *Cookie (I was obsessed with her as a kid. Her colors are everything)

*- Duck: *Molly (again, so many good options. Molly is everyone’s favorite..)

*- Eagle: *Apollo (classic)

*- Elephant: *Opal (I had a very bad inside joke about her in my City Folk island and it still makes me laugh)

*- Frog: *Puddles (she is super underrated I think)

*- Goat: *Kidd (I’m not so into the goats)

*- Gorilla: *Cesar (he’s got chutzpah)

*- Hamster: *Flurry (I want her on my island someday!)

*- Hippo: *Bubbles

*- Horse: *Savannah (again, so many good options, it’s hard to choose)

*- Kangaroo: *Kitt

*- Koala:* Eugene (cool dude!)

*- Lion:* Leopold (he’s such a dad lol)

*- Mouse: *Bree

*- Monkey: *Shari

*- Octopus: *Marina (I love her so much, permanent villager on my island)

*- Ostrich:* Blanche

*- Penguin: *Boomer (he’s a wonderful derp)

*- Pig: *Gala

*- Rabbit: *Bunnie (loved her since the population growing days)

*- Rhino: *Hornsby

*- Sheep: *Vesta (I know she’s kinda weird, but she was my first sheep villager)

*- Squirrel: *Poppy (you can’t make me choose! She’s such a precious bean though…)

*- Tiger: *Rowan (the name of my best friend…)

*- Wolf:* Chief (another original from my original town)


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 22, 2021)

*Alligator*- Gayle, I think she looks adorable 
*Anteater*- Annalisa, I think she looks unique (I usually don't like the Anteater Villagers)
*Bear*-   Pinky, I like how she is a Pink Panda
*Bird*- Midge or Piper, Think they are really cute it hard to choose between them
*Bull*- Stu, (don't really care for the Bulls)
*Cat*- Rosie, I think she adorable 
*Chicken*- Ken, I think he looks cool
*Cow*-  Norma, she cute
*Cub*- Bluebear, Cheri, Maple, Judy, June (I can't pick lol they just too cute)
*Deer*-  Fauna, she just adorable 
*Dog*- Cookie, she is adorable
*Duck*- Molly, she is really cute
*Eagle*- Pierce, just love his colors
*Elephant*- Chai, Tia, Margie (hard to choose between, they just adorable and so pretty looking)
*Frog*- Lily, just a cutie
*Goat*-  Sherb, he adorable 
*Gorilla*- (don't like the gorillas, but if I had to choose one then it would be Boone)
*Hamster*- Flurry, she is just adorable
*Hippo*- (don't really like the hippos, but if I had to pick it would be Bitty)
*Horse*- Julian, He is gorgeous and he is unique 
*Kangaroo*-  (don't really care for the Kangaroos, but I would choose Walt)
*Koala*- Melba, she a cutie
*Lion*- (don't really care for the Lions, but I would pick Rory)
*Monkey*- (don't care for the Monkies but I would choose Nana)
*Mouse*- Dora, just think she is cute
*Octopus*- Marina, she is adorable
*Ostrich*- Gladys, just think she cute
*Penguin*- Sprinkle, she really pretty
*Pig*- Gala, just think she adorable
*Rabbit*- Francine just think she is cute 
*Rhino*- Merengue, think she is unique looking and think she is adorable
*Sheep*- Dom and Étoile (hard to choose they are adorable)
*Squirrel*- Sylvana, she looks more like a ferret and she is adorable 
*Tiger*- Bianca, she looks so cute
*Wolf*- The wolves are so hard for me to choose, cause I love them all, but if I had to really choose I would choose Skye


----------



## petaI (Oct 27, 2021)

alligator - gayle
anteater - like what a lot of others said, not very keen on the anteaters but probably annabelle
bear - pinky bc she's a pink panda and i love that
bird - midge
bull - rodeo
cat - lolly, kiki, rosie, bob (so hard to choose just one!!)
chicken - ava
cow - tipper
cub - maple
deer - diana, fauna
dog - daisy, cookie, goldie
duck - molly and joey tbh
eagle - apollo, celia
elephant - tia
frog - lily
goat - chevre
gorilla - gorillas are meh, but probably peewee
hamster - hamsters are also meh but flurry
hippo - also meh but biff
horse - julian
kangaroo - marcie
koala - melba
lion - leopold
monkey - shari
mouse - bree
octopus - marina
ostrich - flora, blanche
penguin - roald, aurora
pig - agnes
rabbit - bunnie bc we share the same birthday, ruby, francine and chrissy
rhino - merengue
sheep - etoile
squirrel - poppy
tiger - bianca
wolf - wolfgang, whitney, freya


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 5, 2021)

Alligator - Alfonso
Anteater - Anabelle and Cyrano
Bear - Teddy
Bird - Jay
Bull - Stu
Cat - Tangy
Chicken - Benedict
Cow - Patty
Cub - Stitches
Deer - Bam, Bruce, or Shino
Dog - Bones
Duck - Ketchup
Eagle - Apollo or Keaton
Elephant - Big Top
Frog - Camofrog
Goat - Sherb
Gorilla - Cesar
Hamster - Apple
Hippo - Bertha
Horse - Julian
Kangaroo - Carrie
Koala - Melba
Lion - Bud
Money - Shari
Mouse - Petri
Octopus - Zucker
Ostrich - Cranston
Penguin - Roald
Rabbit - Pippy
Rhino - Hornsby
Sheep - Muffy, Willow, or Woolio
Squirrel - Marshal
Tiger - Bianca
Wolf - Vivian


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 8, 2021)

there's a lot of cuties tbh

alligator - gayle
anteater - anabelle
bear - pinky
bird - midge
cat - lolly
chicken - goose
cub - pekoe
deer - bam
dog - cookie or marcel
duck - molly
eagle - quinn
elephant - chai
frog - lily
goat - kidd
gorilla - hans
hamster - flurry
hippo - none
horse - reneigh
kangaroo - marcie
koala - sydney
lion - lionel
mouse - petri
monkey - nana
octopus - marina
ostrich - blanche
penguin - sprinkle
pig - agnes
rabbit - dotty
rhino - azaela
sheep - vesta
squirrel - poppy or filbert
tiger - bianca
wolf - fang, freya, skye, or lobo


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 8, 2021)

I love threads like these.
*- Alligators:* Sly
*- Anteaters:* Anabelle
*- Bears:* Megan but I really like Beardo a ton too.
*- Birds:* Sparro. Realistically I don't care much for this species.
*- Bulls:* Vic easily.
*- Cats:* Purrl
*- Chickens:* Brofinna
*- Cows:* Probably Tipper. I don't care for this species much and I feel pretty much the same about all of them except for Naomi which I don't like.
*- Cubs:* Marty. I don't care much for this species though.
*- Deer: *Fauna
*- Dog: *This is really tough as I like almost all of them. I think I will have to pick Bones though.
*- Duck:* Molly
*- Eagle: *Amelia
*- Elephant: *Margie
*- Frog: *There is quite a few I like here so I guess I will just pick Frobert.
*- Goat: *Nan I don't care for this species at all.
*- Gorilla: *Boone Though I don't care for this species
*- Hamster: *I really like this species but I suppose I will pick Soleil
*- Hippo: *Biff I guess. I don't like this species at all though.
*- Horse: *This ones is another species I really like so it is hard. I will pick Papi though Elmer has recently grew on me alot.
*- Kangaroo: *Astrid but Sylvia is cool too.
*- Koala:* Gonzo Melba is great too though.
*- Lion:* Leopold but I don't care for this species.
*- Mouse: *Petri I really don't care for this species though.
*- Monkey: *Shari easily.
*- Octopus: *Zucker easily.
*- Ostrich: *Julia I suppose. Not a big fan of this species but they are cute.
*- Penguin: *There are a few here I like but I will choose Hopper today.
*- Pig: *Maggie
*- Rabbit: *Ruby Carmen is great too.
*- Rhino: *Merengue but I don't care for this species.
*- Sheep: *This one is hard because sheep are cute, but I will choose Baabara I suppose.
*- Squirrel: *Sylvanna
*- Tiger: *Bangle
*- Wolf: *Freya


----------



## imorileo (Nov 10, 2021)

Oh this is really fun!

*- alligators:* gayle! i'm actually quite afraid of the alligator villagers, but her design is so pretty ^___^

*- anteaters:* zoe, i absolutely love her colours 

*- bears:* tutu, megan and ursala, they're all so pretty ; 3 ; (i do agree that i'm not too fond of bear villagers as well, but these 3 have such great designs)

*- birds:* piper and jay. i have piper in my island right now and she's so cute! i used to have jay in my acnl village and i loved him then as well ♡ 

*- bulls:* stu. i'm not so fond of bulls either but his design is the most colourful~

*- cats:* I LOVE THE CATS. felicity, felyne, merry, mitzi, punchy, rosie, tangy (YUP I CAN'T CHOOSE LOL)

*- chickens:* i've actually never had a chicken villager before.. maybe plucky? 

*- cows:* i've actually never had a cow villager as well :0 i think norma and patty are cool though~ tipper too!

*- cubs:* cubs are my favourite species of villager T___T making me choose is cruel! i love them all equally, but especially chester, judy, june, maple, marty, pekoe, oliver- [proceeds to name all of them]

*- deer: *i once had an acnl village with ONLY deer villagers since i loved them so much! my personal favourites are beau, erik and fauna. i also quite like shino! she's so pretty ♡ 

*- dog: *DAISY!! she's my beloved. ; u ; i also like shep, he has a fringe lol

*- duck: *ketchup, molly and weber! ducks are our tiny friends

*- eagle: *i'm not too fond of eagle villagers as well :0 i don't think i've ever had any actually.. quinn is cool though!

*- elephant: *omg!! i completely forgot we had elephant villagers (i haven't played in like 4 years until i started acnh). chai because she has a mug on her head, dizzy because he looks like a slide (LOL I CANT EXPLAIN WHY), ellie and tia!

*- frog: *henry my special boy i love him!

*- goat: *pashmina, i used to collect the amiibo cards and i had SO MANY pashmina cards LOL

*- gorilla: *louie he's on my island atm and runs around quite often :3

*- hamster:* omg i love hamster villagers! apple was my favourite for so long, but i also like holden (he was on acnl), marlo and soleil. soleil especially is super pretty! marlo looks like an old man lol

*- hippo: *bubbles! i love her outfit

*- horse:* i have roscoe and reneigh on my island atm and i love them both! as well as winnie. i love savannah and her outfit too.

*- kangaroo: *kangaroo villagers are two-in-one villagers lol i really like kitt!

*- koala:*  koala villagers are so cute OMG alice, LYMAN!!, melba and ozzie! they're all kind of making me want to change up my dreamies list.

*- lion:* Lionel! he reminds me of my grandpa lol

*- mouse: * bella my edgy (in a good way!) friend. she is soooo cool. chadder is also literally cheese. cheese mouse. greta is cool cus she looks like a teacher

*- monkey: * DELIII!! FLIPPPPP!! SHARRIIIII!!!! all the monkey villagers are awesome.

*- octopus: *zucker. he's on my island and i love him vvvv much.

*- Ostrich:* blanche is one of my fav villagers. she's so prettyyy! rio as well.

*- penguin: *sprinkle she looks like a cupcake

*- pig: *pancetti, she's on my island and i bother her too much lol

*- rabbit: *so many of the rabbit villagers are great! bonbon, gabi, GENJI!!, and sasha are super cute

*- rhino: *azalea has a flower on her nose.. merengue has a strawberry on her horn.. hOW COULD YOU CHOOSE.

*- sheep: *frita and wendy! 

*- squirrel: *blaire, cally, ione, pecan! i have marshal on my island so i have to sneak him in here.

*- tiger: * bianca is so pretty! i've never had a tiger villager though. 

*- wolf: *kyle used to be one of my favourite villagers on acnl :3


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 10, 2021)

Ooh looks fun! I’m really picky about villagers but looks like a fun way to actually look into some new ones! 

*Alligator: *Del, he would probably fit my aesthetics the most (black and red!)
*Anteater: *Annalisa! Had her in my first ever town in New Leaf!
*Bears: *Beardo, looks so fancy! 
*Birds: *Twiggy! Also one of my first from New Leaf!
*Bulls: *Rodeo, he’s always been close to making it into my town but can’t quite make the cut. Fits my aesthetics again!
*Cats:* Punchy! Surprisingly the only one I really care for, he’s just so adorable!
*Chickens: *Ken, I don’t care for the chickens but would accept him for aesthetic!
*Cows: *Tipper, she was one of the first I ran into on the NMT islands!
*Cubs: *Stitches, very precious!
*Deer: *Shino, easily one of my favorite villagers now! Super pretty!
*Dogs: *Cherry! Forever my number one! Love her style, aesthetic, and everything! Precious punk rock babey! Lucky and Shep are also dreamies of mine though!
*Ducks: *Drake, just because I love the pun and because he’s basically Drake Mallard like Darkwing Duck! 
*Eagles: *Quinn! I’m so happy she has the sisterly personality, and her aesthetic is perfect too!
*Elephant: *Cyd! Precious cranky punk, I adore him! So happy to get him on my island yesterday! 
*Frogs: *Jambette, I don’t like any of the frogs but we have the same birthday at least! 
*Goats: *Sherb! One of my first villagers I got on my first island, he’s so adorable and I loved having him! With the new villagers he didn’t make the cut for my reset island, but he’s still very dear to me!
*Gorillas: *Boone, don’t care for any of them but I like that he looks like a mandrill!
*Hamsters: *Apple! Just did her home in HHP yesterday and I thought she was so adorable!
*Hippos: *Harry, he has a mustache? 
*Horses: *Roscoe! One of my dreamies! Cranky punk babey, black and red aesthetic, he’s perfect!
*Kangaroos: *Mathilda, she was a potential possibility for my island because of aesthetics!
*Koalas: *Melba, one of my first villagers on my first island! Very adorable!
*Lions: *Leopold, I like his name?
*Monkeys: *Shari, she’s just the most memorable to me because of Jacksepticeye 
*Mice: *Bella, aesthetics could put her on my island, but I don’t care for the mice very much!
*Octopi: *Cephalobot, the robot design looks cool!
*Ostriches: *Flora, since she’s a flamingo and was on my first island!
*Penguins: *Cube! One of my dreamies! Everything about him is precious, but the X eyes are the best part! 
*Pigs: *Agnes, almost made the cut for my new island, she’s very pretty!
*Rabbits: *Sasha, was previously Ruby! I already thought he was so adorable and loved his color scheme, and when they revealed that he was he/him and Lazy personality I fell even more in love! 
*Rhinos: *Spike! I’ve considered him for my dreamy list before! Love his design!
*Sheep: *Eunice, she made the cut for my last island but unfortunately not this time  She’s adorable though and her personality and everything about her is just so soft!
*Squirrels: *Tasha, she’s on the cusp of debating to put her on my new island! Mostly for aesthetic, and I love her house design!
*Tigers: *Tybalt, I don’t like any of them but he was one of my starters on my first island? 
*Wolves: *Lobo, I just had him randomly move in on my island and I actually think he’s pretty cool? Solid aesthetic, and when I walked into his house he had KK Rock playing too  I’m actually considering keeping him now!
That was a lot, but it was cool to look at villagers I don’t typically consider!


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 10, 2021)

Tbh I just love stitches & judy!


----------



## Nummles (Nov 11, 2021)

*I am very picky person when it comes to the look of the animals so.







Alligator*: *Roswell*  - Don't really like any of them. He looks like a piece of candy
*





Anteater*: *Antonio* - Don't really like any of them either. His design looks the most clean.
*





Bear*: *Megan* -She looks endearing, glad she was introduced in the game.
*





Bird*: *Piper* - Not really a fan of any of their designs - but she has my real name.
*





Bull*: *Stu* - Don't really like any of their designs either, but I like his color palate.  
*





Cat*: *Rudy* - He is my favorite villager period. Very clean design and super cute. He was one of my first villagers in New Leaf and always continued to love him. 
*





Chicken*: *Goose* - Once again not really a fan of any of the designs. But I would cook and eat him?
*





Cow*: *Norma* - The only cow I wouldn't turn into a steak. She's cute.
*





Cub: Maple *- Always had her in my towns in the earlier games, still very cute.
*





Deer: Beau -* This one was hard, I was super happy when they introduced deer in New Leaf. A lot of them are very cute, but Beau would have to my favorite one of them.
*





Dog: Bea*- This one pretty easy. I love the freckles and blush on the nose. Very cute.
*





Duck*: *Bill* - There is only a cute couple of ducks. Bill happens to be the cutest.
*





Eagle: Celia*- I don't really like any of their designs too much, but I've had Celia as my villager before and she was sweet.
*





Elephant*: *Dizzy* - Couple cute elephants, Dizzy is the cutest. I also love that he is practically a child.
*





Frog*: *Jeremiah* - Like his wiggly mouth, and reminds me of Blue's Clues.
*





Goat*: *Sherb*- He's such a soft little boi, so precious.
*





Gorilla*: *Boone* -Don't really like any of their designs, Boone just happens to look the best to me.
*





Hamster*: *Hamlet* - No great designs, Hamlet has the cleanest.
*





Hippo*: *Biff* - Don't like any of them, Biff just the least repulsive.
*





Horse*: *Papi* - Something about him just makes me think of a kink.
*





Kangaroo*: *Mathilda* - Kangaroos are one of my favorite animals but I feel like they're all poorly designed, however I like Mathilda. Reminds me of the movie, and witchy vibes.
*





Koala*: *Melba* - Super cute, I think I've had her as a villager before.
*





Lion*: *Rex* - The only one who looks nice. Looks dopey.
*





Monkey*: *Flip* - I would pick Champ, but he's not really in the game anymore. Flip is the second best thing. Not great designs.
*





Mouse*: *Chadder* - I love how he looks like a giant block of cheese, rest of the mice suck.
*





Octopus*: *Marina* - Not a lot of options, but Marina is super cute. I've had her a couple of times.
*





Ostrich*: *Flora* - It was tough between her and Julia. Both are super cute and both great designs - but Flora just looks a tad better.
*





Penguin*: *Wade* - This was a little hard too, but I love Wade. He's a super cutie.
*





Pig*: *Gala* - Probably the only decent looking Pig, she's kind of cute.
*





Rabbit*: *O'Hare* - I LOVE rabbits, but I feel like the designs aren't amazing. A couple of good ones, but I remember O'Hare from the Island, and He's super chill looking.
*





Rhino*: *Hornsby* - He reminds me of Dizzy, both are very kid like and it's precious.
*





Sheep*: *Dom* - Not a lot of great designs, so glad Dom came around. He's very cute and gay, and I needed that.
*





Squirrel*: *Sylvana* - There is like a bunch of cute squirrels, but something about Sylvana is very striking - I love her trail.
*





Tiger*: *Bangle* - Love her design, very simple and cute.
*





Wolf*: *Fang* - Very sleek design - I like it.


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 14, 2021)

- Alligators:  Drago. I think he has a really cool look to him, and I like the scales on the side of his head that makes him look dragon-like!

- Anteaters: Annalisa. I love her colors and her eyes.

- Bears: Chow. I love the way they made his cheeks look chunky.

- Birds: Piper. I don’t really like birds, but she’s got a cool aesthetic and colors.

- Bulls: Rodeo. His eyes, his horns, everything. I might have him in my town, not sure yet.

- Cats: this is hard for me as cats are my favorite. I would say Katt is #1. Her personality is awesome, and I love her look too. She’s bada**. I had her in my new leaf town and she did and said so many things I loved. I also like her house. Kiki is a close second, because she’s such a sweetheart.

- Chickens: Becky, I think her purple colors are pretty.

- Cows: tipper. There isn’t a lot of cows to choose from, and she looks nice.

- Cubs: stitches. I’ve loved him since I added him to my spooky town in new leaf! He’s adorable.

- Deer: Shino. She’s new, but I really like her look, and am happy she’s a peppy villager.

- Dog: Cherry. She’s one of my favorites. I love her personality, style, look, and house!

- Duck: okay, this is weird but quillson. He moved into my town in new leaf and I hated him at first and just wanted him to leave. But as I got to know him I realized I really liked him. When I revamped my town, I was actually really sad when he moved out!

- Eagle: Amelia. I really like her colors, and I had her in my original AC gamecube town.

- Elephant: I don’t really like elephants, but Cyd looks cool.

- Frog: Ribbot. A frog robot!

- Goat: Chevre because I had her in my original AC gamecube town and she has cute eyes.

- Gorilla: All of the gorillas kind of look weird to me, but if I had to choose one I’d choose Cesar.

- Hamster: Hamphrey, I love his little angry eyebrows.

- Hippo: Biff, I like his color with the purple ears.

- Horse: Roscoe. I think he’s really cool looking and I like his personality, house, style and colors. I had him in NL, I’m considering having him in my NH town.

- Kangaroo: Mathilda. She’s one of the only snooty villagers I can stand. Her colors are so cool, and her baby is so cute! 

- Koala: I haven’t tried any out, but ozzy looks pretty cute.

- Lion:  Leopold, he was in my town for a brief time in NL and I liked him!

- Mouse: mice are my least favorite, but I would try Petri out because of their outfit.

- Monkey: tiangsheng. I know they just came out but I really like the way they look and want to try them out in my town.

- Octopus: Octavian. I had a good connection with him when he lived in my new leaf town. He did a lot of sweet things for me and wrote me some nice letters, plus I really liked his space house.

- Ostrich: Phoebe because of her beauty colors and tail feathers, and I love sisterly villagers.

- Penguin: Cube, I like that he shares a birthday with me! He was one of my favorites in AC gamecube version.

- Pig: Rasher. I like his scars and remember coming up with funny backstories about him with my friends.

- Rabbit: Dotty. She’s super sweet and I’ve really connected with her in NH. Mira is a close second, she’s happened to be one of the first villagers in almost every town I’ve started since city folk.

- Rhino: Spike, because I like his scars and golden colors.

- Sheep: muffy is precious and I love everything about her! Her colors, personality, everything.

- Squirrel: pecan. She’s another snooty villager i can stand, because she’s just so cool looking.

- Tiger:  Rolf. I connected with him in my NH town and I’ve had a hard time deciding if I should let him move. The inside of his house is really cool and I like hanging out in there.

- Wolf: Fang. I’ve got a really soft spot for him - I love his house, and the smug personality. He’s a sweetheart.


----------



## Harebells (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm very nosy when it comes to favourite villagers, so loving this thread!


Spoiler: Always happy to list my favourites



As of 16/11/21:


*Alligator:* Roswell. I think he is aesthetically very pretty, and I love the way his eyes move. Before he was reintroduced to New Horizons it was Gayle.
*Anteater:* Pango. Best anteater. I love her bold colouring and stylish home.
*Bear:* Chow. Didn't even have to think about it. I will never not love a cranky pink panda going around ending nearly every sentence with aiya.
*Bird:* Admiral. There are no other birds (in my eyes). Only Admiral. I knew it the moment I walked into the tent and saw that furrowed brow, it was solidified when out of this tiny green bird a deep animalese voice came out.
*Bull:* Stu. He is my favourite shade of blue, and I spent far too many hours just having my character sit on his dirt floor so I could pretend he was reading to me.
*Cat:* Stinky. I just love his design. He has a wrestling mask that makes most people think he has underwear on his head, and he's called Stinky. Just the coolest cat.
*Chicken:* Ava. I just like her design.
*Cow: *Norma. She's a pink cow, and so incredibly sweet. I loved giving her pretty dresses to change into.
*Cub: *Chester. He's a little panda cub. I love his face.
*Deer: *Bam. He was my first deer villager, so nostalgia makes him my favourite.
*Dog:* Daisy. I love her colour scheme, and she looks adorable. 
*Duck:* Freckles. You can't not like Freckles. Looking at her always makes me smile.
*Eagle: *Buzz. I feel he doesn't get as much attention as the other cranky Eagles, and that's a shame. He is lovely.
*Elephant: *Tucker. I just love the fact he's a mammoth.
*Frog: *Jambette. She is a kind hearted soul who rocks what the developers gave her.
*Goat: *Velma. Have you seen her? She's pink, with a goatee, and lives in a house filled with books (or, you know, book wallpaper. close enough)
*Gorilla: *Rocket. She's just a superhero living her best life.
*Hamster:* Clay. He's a very unique design, and since HHP I cannot imagine him as being anything other than a dorky lover of all things macabre. 
*Hippo: *Bertha. I like her so much my Pocket Camp character is named after her. She hands down looks like the sweetest hippo.
*Horse: *Peaches. She's pink, and has crosses for eyes. Her whole appearance screams soft toy horse and I'm here for it. 
*Kangaroo:* Walt. Just the best Kangaroo. The cranky personality makes him a real winner.
*Koala:* Alice. Every time she speaks I just imagine her accent to be a really, really bad English (cockney) accent, and it amuses me.
*Lion: *Rory. I just like him the best out of all the lions.
*Monkey:* Shari. Again I just like her the best out of all the monkeys. 
*Mouse:* Candi. Though someone pointed out her cheeks look like eyes, so now I can't look at her without seeing that.
*Octopus:* Marina. I'm not a huge octopi fan, but she ticks the pink box so she's my favourite.
*Ostrich: *Flora. She's a flamingo, and whilst I don't like her New Horizons interior (much prefer the starter home furniture for her!) she has a lovely home in New Leaf. Also she's pink, and looks great in pretty cloths, so she's the natural favourite.
*Penguin:* Puck. Look. He's a lazy pink penguin with a passion for sport. I really don't understand why he's not more popular.
*Pig:* Maggie. I've never met a pig in game, but Maggie is the one that speaks to me aesthetically.
*Rabbit:* Cole. He's my lucky black rabbit.
*Rhino:* Azalea. Just the best Rhino.
*Sheep:* Stella. Following a trend here, she's pink and that makes her best sheep. 
*Squirrel:* Nibbles. At the moment. There are a handful of squirrels I class as favourites, one for every mood!
*Tiger:* Bangle. I just like her design and colouring.
*Wolf:* Freya. Pink wolf, yes please. I have her at my campsite in Pocket Camp and she's a darling.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2021)

*AIligator:* Roswell/Pironkon
*Anteater:* Cyrano because he’s wearing a martial arts uniform
*Bear: *Curt
*Bird:* Sparro
*Bull:* Weldon
*Cat:* Rudy
*Chicken:* Ken
*Cow:* Norma
*Cub:* Aisle
*Deer:* Bam
*Dog: *_Do I really have to choose?_ Mac
*Duck: *Bill
*Eagle: *Apollo
*Elephant:* Tucker
*Frog:* Tad
*Goat:* Chèvre 
*Gorilla:* Rocket
*Hamster:* Rodney
*Hippo:* Harry
*Horse:* Papi
*Kangaroo:* Kitt
*Koala:* Ozzie
*Lion:* Bud
*Monkey: *Tiansheng
*Octopus:* Inkwell
*Ostrich: *Phoebe
*Penguin:* Puck
*Pig:* Hambo
*Rabbit:* Sasha
*Rhino: *Hornsby
*Sheep:* Woolio
*Squirrel:* Marshal
*Tiger: *Leonardo
*Wolf: *Chief


----------



## succulents (Nov 22, 2021)

*- Alligators:* Drago! I love that he looks different from the other alligators, and looks like an actual dragon.

*- Anteaters:* Annalisa. Her eyes and pink blush look pretty cute. 

*- Bears:* Tutu! She seems very sweet. 

*- Birds:* Ace! He has a really pleasant color palette & design to look at. 

*- Bulls:* Rodeo. He looks a bit terrifying with his red eyes which I think is neat! (And what sets him apart from other bulls.)

*- Cats:* Felicity! She's my favorite villager, ever since I got her as a starter villager in New Leaf. I couldn't choose any other cat villager other than her 

*- Chickens:* Plucky I suppose. Her eyes are a little unsettling though.

*- Cows:* Norma. 

*- Cubs:* Judy! She reminds me of cotton candy and I love that her pupils are stars. 

*- Deer: *Shino and Deirdre have my heart! I love them so much. 

*- Dog:* Bones! I have him on my island currently and he's a sweetheart. 

*- Duck: *Molly. She's just adorable. 

*- Eagle: *Apollo! His simple design is good. 

*- Elephant: *Dizzy. I like his big ol' playful eyes.

*- Frog: *Lily. She's cute. 

*- Goat: *Pashmina. I like her color palette. 

*- Gorilla: *I really dislike the gorillas in game, but I guess I'd have to go with Violet. 

*- Hamster: *Marlo for sure! I love his vibes. 

*- Hippo: *Bertha. 

*- Horse: *Papi! He's a very cute okapi c:

*- Kangaroo: *Kitt maybe? None of them catch my eye. 

*- Koala:* Eugene. I just adore how smug he looks. His glasses and leather jacket really add to his character.  

*- Lion:* Elvis. 

*- Mouse: *Petri! I love that she looks like a scientist; her lab coat and glasses look great!

*- Monkey:* Shari. 

*- Octopus: *Cephalobot! He's a robot!

*- Ostrich: *Blanche. She looks very elegant! 

*- Penguin: *Iggly. His eyes looking upwards makes him look cute.

*- Pig: *Agnes. I like the simple black, pink & white design. 

*- Rabbit: *Genji! I love his design. 

*- Rhino: *Merengue! She looks like a pink pastry.

*- Sheep: *Muffy. She rocks that goth look. 

*- Squirrel: *Ione. I'm a sucker for celestial things! Also I love her design, a lot. 

*- Tiger: *Rolf. I really like cranky villagers. 

*- Wolf: *Fang. His eye shine makes him look adorable, and yet, he's cranky! I love that combination


----------



## Snek (Nov 22, 2021)

*Alligator*: Drago
*Anteater*: Antonio
*Bear*: Grizzly
*Bird*: Sparro
*Bull*: Rodeo
*Cat*: Ankha/Kabuki (can't decide)
*Chicken*: Ken
*Cow*: Tipper
*Cub*: Stitches
*Deer*: Shino
*Dog*: Lucky
*Duck*: Molly
*Eagle*: Apollo
*Elephant*: Tucker
*Frog*: Ribbot
*Goat*: Sherb
*Gorilla*: Hans
*Hamster*: Hamlet
*Hippo*: N/A
*Horse*: Julian
*Kangaroo*: Walt
*Koala*: Melba
*Lion*: Elvis
*Monkey*: Tiansheng
*Mouse*: Chadder
*Octopus*: Cephalobot
*Ostrich*: Phoebe
*Penguin*: Sprinkle
*Pig*: Boris
*Rabbit*: Coco
*Rhino*: Merengue
*Sheep*: Muffy
*Squirrel*: Ione
*Tiger*: Rolf
*Wolf*: Wolfgang

I like a lot of the new villagers. Not because that they are new, but because I really like their designs.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 23, 2021)

*- Alligators: *Alfonso is my pride and joy! I'm a sucker for the Animal Crossing movie so I love him cause of nostalgia, Wani~

*- Anteaters:* Antonio. I had him at some point in New Leaf and was rather fond of him :3

*- Bears:* If I had to pick, probably Pinky! I've never had a big bear in my town before, but she's a cute pink panda and that's good enough for me :3

*- Birds:* Probably Jay? I feel as though I had him at some point... I think it was City Folk or GameCube for me?

*- Bulls:* I guess.... Vic? Not gonna lie I'm not really "OH MY GOSH" about any of them. He has a Viking motif and that's kinda cool.

*- Cats:* Anyone who knows me or has seen me around knows it's my baby *ROSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *Huge nostalgia for her since she was my very first villager in GameCube days.

*- Chickens:* Ava! By winning the competition of: Yet again a villager I had at some point and became fond of LOLOL. I think she was GameCube?

*- Cows:* Naomi! I love her Zen aesthetic. Gives off the vibes of that scary looking Asian lady who is actually kinda sweet when you talk to her even though her advice comes off harshly sometimes.
Wow that was super specific and a mouthful  Hello run on sentence.

*- Cubs:* Pekoe!  I had her in New Leaf as a starter and she never left. Had bamboo growing around her home and everything I love her so much. I'm happy my irl friend has her so I can still see her often, and she loves her as much as I do!~
I have Judy in New Horizons now and honestly she's also a fave. I'd say it's a tie between the two. Jusy just has that rich anime girl that laughs like "ohohohoho~" energy. Also I'm a sucker for space aesthetic man this is going on a tangent now isn't it?

*- Deer: *SHINO WHY CAN'T WE HAVE MORE THAN 10 VILLAGERS  I just cant justify letting Whitney or Judy go. Me and my dumb emotional attachments.

*- Dog:*  Walker is the sweetest baby and was my bff in City Folk. 

*- Duck: *Gloria! Another City Folk resident!

*- Eagle: *Apollo wins my heart because once again, Animal Crossing Movie.

*- Elephant: *Margie (See above, Cherry Pie)

*- Frog: *I remember having Puddles in GameCube and loving her! 

*- Goat: *Jumping on the Sherb bandwagon because I too, am a sleepy lazy babe irl. (Mostly referencing his poster).

*- Gorilla: *Cesar! (Refer to Apollo, Alfonso, and Margie)

*- Hamster: *Flurry has very pinchable cheeks 10/10

*- Hippo: *Bubbles has head empty energy and I love her

*- Horse: *Roscoe was my City Folk town's resident goth along with Tiffany. I love him~

*- Kangaroo: *Carrie because of GameCube nostalgia once more.

*- Koala:* I have a soft spot for Eugene since he was a starter in New Leaf, and my intro to Smug. I appreciate his rocker aesthetic.

*- Lion:* Bud because he's totally high all the time.

*- Mouse: *Petri now that she's a thing! Before I would've said Dora cause not gonna lie, I don't like many of the mice designs 

*- Monkey: *I miss you, Champ :C

*- Octopus: *Zucker cuz tasty 

*- Ostrich: *Sandy once again riding on my nostalgic coattails of, you guessed it, Animal Forest! (Get it? It was the Japanese name for- _**shot**_ )

*- Penguin: *I think I had Aurora in City Folk for awhile! She's adorable :3

*- Pig: *If I had to pick, Maggie!

*- Rabbit: *Ruby (She's amazing! I love her eyes and the whole space theme she has going on, space rabbit!)

*- Rhino: *Merengue came for my strawberry loving heart. I tried for so long to get her in New Leaf on here back in the day, but I always lost the auctions and contests. One day after not playing for a few years, I check my New Leaf campsite to find her there!!!
I got her to move in, but tbh I had already moved on from New Leaf, so now I can appreciate having her more in New Hor-...
*IS THAT A F*_*honk*_*KING SPACE SQUIRREL?

- Sheep: *Muffy is queen goth and the only sisterly I loved at the time before the ones we have now came around. 

*- Squirrel: *Used to be Mint cause of nostalgia, but then *OH MY GOD IONE CAME STRAIGHT FOR MY HEART WITH HER AESTHETICS NINTENDO HOW COULD YOU MAKE ME REPLACE MERENGUE LIKE THAT

- Tiger: *I became pretty fond of Bianca after having her as my starting Peppy in New Horizons! Gave her to a good home though to make room for my peppy queen Rosie.

*- Wolf: *"A polished lady will shine brightly in any circumstance" - Whitney (Dōbutsu no Mori, 2006)

Damned if I remember how to do a proper citation I haven't been in college since the pandemic happened.
Wow I forgot how many species there were typing this out took quite some time hahaha...

If anyone has the pictures of these villagers please HMU! I like to collect them and pretend like my character has just had them from traveling throughout the years ;w;


----------



## th8827 (Nov 23, 2021)

- Alligators: Drago the Dragon

- Anteaters: Anabelle the Pangolin

- Bears: Klaus (Not a big Bear fan, but he looks cool and distinct)

- Birds: Robin

- Bulls: rodeo

- Cats: Ankha

- Chickens: Ken

- Cows: Tipper

- Cubs: Judy

- Deer: Shino

- Dog: Lucky

- Duck: Scoot

- Eagle: Avery, with Sterling being a close second

- Elephant: Tucker

- Frog: Ribbot, but Camofrog is a close second

- Goat: Chevre

- Gorilla: Boone

- Hamster: Soleil

- Hippo: Biff, I guess

- Horse: Savannah

- Kangaroo: Walt

- Koala: Eugene

- Lion: Lionel

- Monkey: Tiansheng

- Mouse: Bella

- Octopus: Octavian

- Ostrich: Phoebe

- Penguin: Hopper

- Pig: Rasher

- Rabbit: Coco

- Rhino: Merengue

- Sheep: Frita

- Squirrel: Caroline

- Tiger: Rolf

- Wolf: Fang


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2021)

*- Alligators:* Not such a huge fan of them, but I do like Alli

*- Anteaters:* Zoe is kinda cool

*- Bears:* Charlise

*- Birds:* Anchovy

*- Bulls:* Don't have a favorite here

*- Cats:* Rudy, such a cutie. I also like Monique a lot

*- Chickens:* Knox

*- Cows:* Naomi is kinda cute, otherwise I don't like the cow villagers that much

*- Cubs:* Gonna go with Stitches here

*- Deer: *I actually like almost every deer, all-time favorite would be Lopez

*- Dog: *I would say Lucky

*- Duck: *Mallary

*- Eagle: *Frank, although I also like Quinn

*- Elephant: *I would say Big Top

*- Frog: *Kinda started to like Henry recently

*- Goat: *Pashmina 

*- Gorilla: *I would say Rilla

*- Hamster: *A tie between Marlo and Graham

*- Hippo: *Hippeux, wish he wouldn't get so much hate...

*- Horse: *Julian

*- Kangaroo: *Kitt

*- Koala:* Don't like the koalas tbh

*- Lion:* Lionel

*- Mouse: *Petri, just love everything about her

*- Monkey: *Kinda like Tiansheng 

*- Octopus: *Cephalobot 

*- Ostrich: *Phil, followed by Phoebe

*- Penguin: *Started to like Chabwick more and more, he's actually kinda adorable. Also Hopper

*- Pig: *Kinda like Cobb

*- Rabbit: *Tiffany, followed by Claude on second place

*- Rhino: *Not really have a favorite, I don't like rhinos that much

*- Sheep: *Pietro, no doubt

*- Squirrel: *Hazel, Ione is also pretty cool

*- Tiger: *100% Rolf here

*- Wolf: *It's a tie between Audie and Chief


----------



## ughrora (Dec 12, 2021)

Alligator: *Boots. *Honorable mentions for Roswell and Sly. Was so happy to hear Roswell was being brought back.
Anteater: *Anabelle.* Honorable mention for Zoe. Again, was so happy to hear Zoe was being brought back.
Bear: *Tutu.*
Bird: *Peck.* Honorable mention for Anchovy.
Bull: *Stu.* Honorable mention for Rodeo.
Cat: *Mitzi.*
Chicken: *Ken.*
Cow: *Norma.*
Cub: *Olive.*
Deer: *Fauna.*
Dog: *Bea. *Honorable mentions for Daisy and Goldie.
Duck: *Deena. *Honorable mentions for Freckles, Molly, and Pate.
Eagle: *Amelia.* Honorable mention for Celia.
Elephant: *Big Top.*
Frog: *Prince.*
Goat: *Chevre.* Honorable mention for Nan.
Gorilla: *Peewee.*
Hamster: *Flurry.*
Hippo: *Bertha.*
Horse: *Cleo. *Honorary mention for Elmer.
Kangaroo: *Carrie.*
Koala: *Sydney.*
Lion: *Rex.*
Monkey: *Nana.*
Mouse: *Bettina.*
Octopus: *Marina.*
Ostrich: *Sandy.*
Penguin: *Aurora. *Honorable mentions for Cube, Nobuo, and Wade.
Pig: *Truffles.*
Rabbit: *Pippy.*
Rhino: *Rhonda.*
Sheep: *Stella.*
Squirrel: *Sylvana.*
Tiger: *Bangle.*
Wolf:* Lobo.*


----------



## deirdresgf (Dec 12, 2021)

Alligator: Alfonso
Anteater: Annalisa
Bear: Pinky, Honorable mention for Grizzly, Teddy and Tutu
Bird: Twiggy
Bull: Rodeo
Cat: Bob, Honorable mention for Felicity, Kiki and Rosie
Chicken: Plucky, Honorable mention for Becky and Egbert
Cow: Patty
Cub: Judy, Honorable mention for Bluebear, Pekoe, and Poncho
Deer: Deirdre, Honorable mention for Chelsea, Diana, Fauna, Fuchsia, and Shino 
Dog: Daisy, Honorable mention for Butch, Cherry, Cookie, Maddie, and Walker
Duck: Joey, Honorable mention for Ketchup and Molly
Eagle: Amelia, Honorable mention for Celia
Elephant: Margie, Honorable mention for Chai and Tia
Frog: Puddles, Honorable mention for Diva and Lily
Goat: Nan, Honorable mention for Chevre and Sherb
Gorilla: Violet, Honorable mention for Cesar
Hamster: Flurry, Honorable mention for Hamphrey
Hippo: Bubbles
Horse: Savannah, Honorable mention for Reneigh and Peaches
Kangaroo: Marcie, Honorable mention for Sylvia
Koala: Melba, Honorable mention for Alice, Faith, Sydney, and Yuka
Lion: Leopold
Monkey: Nana
Mouse: Chadder, Honorable mention for Anicotti, Bella, Bettina, and Broccolo (the amount of mice I had in my childhood is scary.)
Octopus: Marina
Ostrich: Flora, Honorable mention for Cranston
Penguin: Chabwick 
Pig: Gala
Rabbit: Coco, Honorable mention for Bonbon, Carmen, Gabi, Genji, Ruby, and Tiffany
Rhino: Renée, Honorable mention for Merengue
Sheep: Muffy, Honorable mention for Curlos, Dom, Étoile and Frita
Squirrel: Nibbles, Honorable mention for Cally, Ione, and Poppy
Tiger: Claudia
Wolf: Whitney, Honorable mention for Audie, Dobie, Fang and Wolfgang 

sorry there’s like a billion honorable mentions, I have waaay too many favorites


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 2, 2022)

Favorite Villagers Of Each Species And Reasoning If Possible:
Alligator: Gayle. I love how Alligators(and reptiles in general)often seem to be misunderstood creatures and yet Gayle is just this sweetheart normal alligator, I love how her catchphrase is "Snacky" like she is referring you as FOOD but yet she's too nice to eat you(or is she Mwhahaha...)
Anteater: Zoe. Zoe is really cute her design is the only anteater design that really stands out to me I love her little bumps and her catchphrase is adorable.
Bear: Megan. This was really hard I love all the bears designs and I sometimes change my favorite bear but right now it's Megan, she looks like a cute little care bear, her house is literally PERFECT for her and her Chinese name is "Candy" how cute is that?
Bear cub: Maple. She looks like a teddy bear, can I hug her?
Bird: Piper. I don't know she's a sand piper, sand pipers are silly with their long legs running across the beach sticking their beaks in the sand looking for food.
Bull: The bulls all kind of look and feel the same to me I guess Angus.
Cat: hmm this is another hard one, either Merry because of her huge smile, slight double-chin and her overall cuddly appearance or Tangy because she's a citrus fruit cat or Tom because he's a bad boy cat, sorry can't decide.
Chicken: Ehh I guess Plucky she's a tropical chicken.
Cow: Norma. She's a strawberry cow!!!
Deer: Heck yeah, my gurl Fuchsia!
Dog: Daisy. I don't know... she's cute, I like all the dogs pretty much equally it doesn't really matter.
Duck: Molly. She looks like a baby duck she must be protected, she looks so soft.
Eagle: Yet another hard one I love all the eagles so much, I guess my bad boy Apollo.
Elephant: Cyd. I found him randomly on a mystery island tour and ending up taking him in, I never expected to bond with him so much, made me reluctant to let him go, he was a close friend of mine.
Frog: My favorite species and my favorite animal in the world, I love all the frogs the same If I had to pick a favorite I think maybe Drift, I love poison frogs and Drift looks so happy with that big smile, you should have seen how excited I got when I randomly got Drift's card in a series 2 amiibo card pack.
Goat: Chevre. She's my favorite color so she stands out to me over all the other goats.
Gorilla: Rocket(Nintendo WHY did you HAVE that erm.. interesting design choice with pretty much all the gorillas?) Rocket is pretty much the only gorilla that doesn't have THAT one feature I can't stand about the gorillas...
Hamster: Marlo. so Marlo, a story about him, when the New villagers personalities and genders got confirmed that one day I didn't know that, I was just minding my own business browsing Nookipedia and I was looking at the cranky villagers page, I scrolled down and saw Marlo on there that kind of caught me off guard "Huh Marlo is cranky? I mean I guess it's not that surprising for him to be cranky but I was REALLY expecting him to be smug" I thought then I clicked on his page and started reading, apparently he has more lore then I was expecting "He is based off of a stereotypical crime boss" and then I read his pocket camp bio, " Rumor has it that Marlo runs some sort of underground organization. No one knows for sure because everyone is too afraid too ask." I started laughing so hard, this guy is a crime boss and he is a pathetic tiny HAMSTER that's hysterical to me, I mean WHY would you want to listen to him? if it's because he pays a lot of money then where did he get all that money from? Also I love how his catchphrase is "Gabeesh" another way of spelling "capisce" which is slang for "Do you understand?" like it feels like were his underlings and something bad is gonna happen if we don't listen to him XD.
Hippo: Bubbles. She's cute, I love hippos but I don't really like any of the animal crossing hippo designs that much...
Horse: Reneigh. She makes an awesome sisterly villager. Gives me vibes.
Kangaroo: Rooney. He's awesome, if I had his card I would invite him to my island for a while.
Koala: Melba. I love her colors she so sweet, and she's named after yummy Australia toast with ice cream hence her catchphrase is "Toasty"
Lion: Bud. He gives me vibes and nostalgia plus his Chinese name is "Sunglasses" XD
Monkey: Tiansheng. I don't really like any of the monkeys designs but Tiansheng stands out.
Mouse: Petri. She reminds me of my BFF who is also a Professor and loves science as much as me.
Octopus: Cephalobot. Makes a great friend for my buddy Ribbot. Cephalobot is one of my favorites of the new villagers, I was hoping he might be jock so he could work out with Ribbot but I'm so glad he came out to be smug, I love his favorite saying ("Take me to your pizza") and his catchphrase "donk donk" 
Ostrich: Flora. Flamingo 
Penguin: Sprinkle. Cake penguin!!!
Pig: Gala. I had her for a little bit actually, she's such a sweet pig and her name reminds me of gala apples. 
Rabbit: Toby. Must it be said? I'm a HUGE keroppi/frog fan!!!
Rhinoceros: Yet another hard one, I love all the rhinos available in New Horizons, But I'd have to say Merengue since she just keeps coming back into my heart whenever I kick her out I always end up inviting her back again and again, as much as a love Merengue, Spike is pretty much on pier as my favorite rhino.
Sheep: Could you guess? Yeah it's Dom...
Squirrel: Static. My bad boy static, he's perfect with Spike <3
Tiger: Rolf. One of my favorite crankys, he looks like an intimating grouch, defiantly don't wanna mess with him! plus his favorite saying in Wild World is "I could eat you for lunch, you know." umm XD? 
Wolf: Kylie I guess, I honestly don't really like any of the wolves designs or their physique nor am I a big fan of wolves in general. (Wolf lovers don't come at me, it's just my opinion okay?)


----------



## Bui (Jan 3, 2022)

*Alligator*: Anyone other than Alfonso I guess, never been much of a fan of the alligators.
*Anteater*: Cyrano, since Rizzo wasn't in Wild World I guess he kind of helped to fill that spot.
*Bear*: Nate. His house is right next to me in my CF town and he's a pretty good villager.
*Bird*: Jay (why are you always the first villager to move out of my towns?), Sparro (we share a birthday).
*Bull*: Again, not a huge fan.
*Cat*: Mitzi, hands down my favorite villager in the series. Rosie is great as well (one of my top 5).
*Chicken*: Ken, my first camper from New Horizons.
*Cow*: Can't think of any.
*Cub*: Pudge.
*Deer*: Bam, a starting villager in my secondary town, and quickly became one of my favorite jock villagers.
*Dog*: Maddie (my favorite formerly GameCube exclusive villager), Butch
*Duck*: Bill
*Eagle*: Apollo
*Elephant*: Can't think of any
*Frog*: Jeremiah, a favorite from my first City Folk town. Huck is pretty great too.
*Goat*: Billy (GameCube exclusive? Can't remember if he ever made it back into the newer games), Nan
*Gorilla*: None
*Hamster*: Hamphrey
*Hippo*: None
*Horse*: Not Ed (or Julian, who to me is just Ed with a horn)
*Kangaroo*: Can't think of one
*Koala*: Melba, Ozzie
*Lion*: Rory, a starter in my main town and an overall awesome villager
*Monkey*: Not a fan.
*Mouse*: Rizzo, a hugely underrated villager and my second favorite overall. I actually really like his design.
*Octopus*: Not much of a fan of them.
*Ostrich*: Gladys
*Penguin*: Cube
*Pig*: Hugh, Boris (mainly because of Men in Black 3 which has a character called "Boris the Animal" and Boris in AC is literally an animal)
*Rabbit*: Mira, Toby
*Rhino*: Tank
*Sheep*: None
*Squirrel*: Blaire (one of my top 5), Marshal
*Tiger*: Can't think of any
*Wolf*: Whitney (one of my top 5), Chief

Wow, I didn't realize I wasn't a fan of so many species. I'm sure it doesn't much help that I tend to get attached to my original villagers and rarely let any of them move out, resulting in me getting very few new villagers.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 8, 2022)

Going to copy and paste from another thread



> I'm not going to bother listing villager species I don't like
> 
> *Cats*: Mitzi  She was in my first save.
> *Wolves*: Kyle (I just got him recently on a villager hunt on ticket 7). Lobo is a close second
> ...


----------



## dawny (Jan 9, 2022)

*- Alligators:* Sly

*- Anteaters:* Annabelle, she looks like my favorite pokemon!

*- Bears:* Klaus

*- Birds:* Jacques

*- Bulls:* Stu

*- Cats:* Lolly

*- Chickens:* Ken

*- Cows:* Tipper 

*- Cubs:* Pudge

*- Deer: *Beau

*- Dog: *Marcel

*- Duck: *Molly

*- Eagle: *Pierce

*- Elephant: *Tucker

*- Frog: *Frobert

*- Goat: *Chevre 

*- Gorilla: *Hans

*- Hamster: *Hamphrey

*- Hippo: *Bertha 

*- Horse: *Victoria

*- Kangaroo: *Mathilda 

*- Koala:* Melba

*- Lion:* Rory

*- Mouse: *Petri

*- Monkey: *Nana

*- Octopus: *Cephalobot! When i saw the new villagers I new I had to have him

*- Ostrich: *Gladys

*- Penguin: *Wade

*- Pig: *Kevin

*- Rabbit: *Ruby, she has the red eyes my mouse Hikari has and I love them

*- Rhino: *Hornsby

*- Sheep: *Willow, her eyes are too cute

*- Squirrel: *Sylvana, she is literally just a ferret

*- Tiger: *Bangle

*- Wolf:* Kyle! He's based off my favorite animal, a hyena. He was my dream to own ever since pocket camp just came out


----------



## MadisonBristol (Feb 5, 2022)

*Alligator: *Alfonso, who I think I had in GCN
*Anteater: *Anabelle and Cyrano. Cyrano was my second-favorite villager for a very long time, while Anabelle is now one of my favorites. I love all the anteaters not named Olaf (who I still like).
*Bear: *Teddy.
*Bird: *Jay or Jitters.
*Bull: *Stu, the only one who isn't ugly.
*Cat: *Tangy, my second-favorite villager.
*Chicken: *Benedict, my best friend in City Folk.
*Cow: *Patty. Similar to the bulls, she's the only cute one.
*Cub: *Stitches, my favorite from Wild World until New Horizons.
*Deer: *Bruce or Bam, but I love all of them.
*Dog: *Frett right now, since he's my newest villager.
*Duck: *Ketchup, one of my former villagers. Though I also like Shinabiru because of his stupid face.
*Eagle: *Apollo, another villager from CF.
*Elephant: *Eloise, same reason as Apollo. Though it might have been WW, can't remember.
*Frog: *Camofrog, he's funny.
*Goat: *Sherb, but Iggy is an honorable mention.
*Gorilla: *Cesar I guess since I had him in NH.
*Hamster: *Apple, who I had for a while in NH. She was my mom's favorite villager for a bit.
*Hippo: *Bertha, she's really cute.
*Horse: *Either Julian (NH) or Ed (my sister's favorite villager).
*Kangaroo: *Carrie. Also Marcie is my worst enemy.
*Koala: *Melba, obviously. My favorite villager, and the definition of "precious".
*Lion: *Bud, just fun.
*Monkey: *Shari.
*Mouse: *Petri, my favorite new villager. Bella was my favorite for a while and is still at a close second.
*Octopus: *No idea, they're great. Maybe Octavian?
*Ostrich: *Cranston, one of my favorite villagers. He's my village idiot.
*Penguin: *Roald, do I need to explain?
*Pig: *Agnes, a former resident of my island.
*Rabbit: *I don't know. Either Chrissy, Coco, Dotty, Francine, Pippy, or Sasha.
*Rhino: *Renée, one of the starters on my island.
*Sheep: *I don't know, there's so many great ones. Either Baarbara, Dom, Étoile, Muffy, Vesta, Willow, or Woolio.
*Squirrel: *Marshal I guess.
*Tiger: *Bianca or Bangle.
*Wolf: *Either Audie, Fang, Tarou, Vivian, or Wolfgang. I love the wolves.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 5, 2022)

Alligators: Alfonso because of the Animal Crossing movie lol

Anteaters: I dislike them all, no offense to anteater lovers <3

Bears: Teddy by far.

Birds: Peck because he just looks like that one guy who's just "there"

Bulls: Rodeo because I love the gothic/creepy aesthetic

Cats: Moe. I've loved him since Wild World and he will forever have a special place in my heart. <3 Punchy is in second place

Chickens: Knox because 1.) he looks cool, and 2.) I have a friend with that name lol

Cows: Tipper because she comes with a rainbow shirt.

Cubs: This one is tough, but I have to go with Chester because Pandas are my favorite animals and he was in Chuggaconroy's NL town.

Deer: Beau because he's my baby boy <3 He calls me "cookie"

Dog: Daisy because she is so precious and sweet. Or Cherry because who doesn't like an e-girl dog?

Duck: Joey because have you seen him? He's adorable

Eagle: Apollo because he's a hunk.

Elephant: Ellie because she looks so precious

Frog: I love Jerimiah because of his colors and facial expression. I think he looks so cuteeee

Goat: I love Billy. Just your average old man trying to be a jock

Gorilla: I don't like any of them </3

Hamster: Flurry is so adorable, she has my whole heart

Hippo: Harry because he has the name of someone very dear to me that I don't see anymore, which breaks my heart.

Horse: Roscoe. We stan goth kings

Kangaroo: I love Astrid. Her bright colors are awesome

Koala: Melba is my favorite because she's just cute

Lion: Leopold because he's got that 40-year-old dad look, imo

Mouse: Rod because he tries too hard to be buff, but he's a tiny little mouse lol

Monkey: Shari because she was Chuggaconroy's enemy haha

Octopus: Definitely Zucker. He's just the greatest

Ostrich: Phil because of the Zen look he's got going on

Penguin: Roald. Explanation? Not needed.

Pig: Agnes because she's really the only sisterly villager I like

Rabbit: Ugh, I love Bunnie _soooo _much. She's beautiful. I don't play NH but Sasha is preciousssss. He's the cutest.

Rhino: Merengue.

Sheep: Muffy because again, we stan goth icons. <3

Squirrel: Tasha because she's got that "I'm better than you and I know it" look to her.

Tiger: I adored Rowan when I was younger

Wolf: Dobie is my new father-figure.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

*Alligator - Roswell
Anteater - Zoe
Bear-* *Ursala
Bird-* *Midge
Bull-Rodeo
Cat-Raymond
Chicken-* *Plucky
Cow-* *Norma
Cub*: *Judy
Deer-* *Shino
Dog-* *Cookie
Duck-Molly
Eagle- Apollo
Elephant-Tia
Frog - Lily
Goat-* *Sherb
Gorilla-* *Rocket
Hamster-* *Flurry
Hippo-* *Bertha
Horse-* *Julian
Kangaroo-* *Mathilda
Koala- Melba
Lion-* *Elvis
Monkey-* *Tiansheng
Mouse-* *Petri
Octopus- Cephalobot/Marina* (Can't choose-)
*Ostrich- Phoebe
Penguin- Sprinkle
Pig-* *Gala
Rabbit-* *Sasha
Rhino-Merengue
Sheep- Dom
Squirrel- Ione/Marshal* (Can't choose-)
*Tiger- Bianca
Wolf - Audie/Fang/Whitney *(Can't really choose)


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 2, 2022)

Might have posted here before but if I even did my opinions changed on some villagers anyways so-
*Alligator: *Gayle
*Anteater: *Zoe
*Bear: *Tutu
*Bear Cub: *Maple
*Bird: *Piper
*Bull: *Coach(I guess)
*Cat: *Tangy
*Chicken: *Ken
*Cow: *Tipper
*Deer: *Fuchsia
*Dog: *Cherry
*Duck: *Molly
*Eagle: *Apollo
*Elephant: *Cyd
*Frog: *Drift
*Goat: *Chevre
*Gorilla: *Rocket
*Hamster: *Marlo
*Hippo: *Bitty(I guess)
*Horse: *Roscoe
*Kangaroo: *Rooney
*Koala: *Melba
*Lion: *Bud
*Monkey: *Tiansheng
*Mouse: *Petri
*Octopus: *Octavian 
*Ostrich: *Flora
*Penguin: *Sprinkle
*Pig: *Gala
*Rabbit: *Ruby
*Rhino: *Merengue/Spike(do I really need to choose?)
*Sheep: *Frita
*Squirrel: *Static
*Tiger: *Rolf
*Wolf: *Kyle
Might change my opinions in the future as I am still cycling villagers and meeting new faces and forming new impressions.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 10, 2022)

I love thinking about villagers and planning put my ‘permanent lineup” (which so far has never yet ended up actually being permanent. Overtime I find my tastes keep growing and changing. I also have a lot of runner ups and caveats because I like too many of some villagers.


*Alligator: Roswell
Anteater: Antonio
Bear: Ike* - probably my favorite cranky. But I love a lot of the bear designs. Ursala, Charlise, Paula, and Megan in particular. But really there are just a lot of great bears.
*Bear Cub: Judy. *But maybe could come to prefer Barold or Marty? I really like the way the bear cub basic design looks - with their little short legs and big heads and round bodies. But unfortunately, most of the actual cub villagers are very unappealing to me. Of those 3 I have only had Judy, but I think the other two are also pretty cute.
*Bird:* *Admiral* - I don’t know why, and have never had him on my island, but I just like his grumpy little face.
*Bull: Stu* - he is really cute, and it is unfortunate he kind of gets overshadowed by the over abundance of cute blue lazy villagers.
*Cat: Tabby*. I like a lot of the cats, actually. But no one can come close to matching my #1 favorite villager. She is just everything. Adorable and fun and… I could go on forever, but I won’t
*Chicken: Plucky* - she’s the best, one of my favorite uchi villagers (and I like a lot of them).
*Cow: Tipper*, probably? I really like her eyes. But probably I would prefer to have Norma or Patty in game, because I am not too keen on the snooty personality and they are both also cute.
*Deer: Deirdre*. But I have grown pretty attached to my Fauna and Fuchsia is also a lot of fun. I like Lopez a lot too.
*Dog: Goldie* is my favorite. But Mac is just so adorable and one of the best jocks. And I think Bea is really underrated, I love her cute freckles.
*Duck: Weber and/or Deena,* I think? This one is really really hard. I like a lot of the ducks a whole lot. Freckles and Pate are also really exceptional, and Scoot is so cute and funny. Mallary, Miranda, and Maelle, for snooties, are also particularly appealing. But Weber and Deena have a high chance of ending up on my island permanently, and are among my very favorites.
*Eagle: Pierce*, I guess. I am not a huge fan of most of the Eagles. I like the look of Pierce, Buzz, and Avery though.
*Elephant: Paolo*. But Eloise is a runner up.
*Frog: Prince* - no idea why. But one day I looked at him and my brain just went - ‘yes, that one.’ Croque is the other one I really like. Even his cranky voice works for me.
*Goat: Nan or Pashmina*. I have not decided. I want to try getting Nan on my island and then I could decide.
*Gorilla: Violet*. Like most people, I underrate the Gorillas. But Violet is pretty, and her name in Japanese has a really great, specific mythological meaning and I love that.
*Hamster: Rodney. *This one is both hard and not hard at all. Rodney is one of my favorites of all time. But I love every single hamster. They are at the top of my list for every personality. So it feels wrong to have to pick just one. Wish there was a sisterly hamster so I could have more of them to love.
*Hippo: Bubbles. *She’s so cute!
*Horse: Cleo. *Reneigh would probably be a runner up for me. She’s got a great look.
*Kangaroo: Sylvia, *I guess? I am not a fan of any of the kangaroos, partly just because the little babies are weird to me, but I also don’t like any of the male kangaroos designs. But Sylvia and Kitt are okay, and I might consider having them on my island at least for a bit just to give them a chance. Wish they did not have the baby though.
*Koala: Sydney 
Lion: Rex *- though Rory is probably a runner up. The lions look very cuddly so I like that more than I originally expected. Rex is so cute and kind of a perfect lazy
*Monkey: Simon.* But I love Flip and Shari a lot too. And always thought Nana was pretty cute.
*Mouse: Greta? *I have never really totally loved the mouse basic design, even though I really should because I like the itty bitty villagers in general (esp hamsters and ducks). Broccolo is also very cute and I love that is catchphrase is ‘eat it’
*Octopus: Cephalobot*. Didn’t expect to like him as much as I do, but he is so cute and funny.
*Ostrich: Gladys
Penguin: Wade 
Pig: Maggie. *Agnes and Pancetti are also top notch though. Love the pigs and their round little bodies.
*Rabbit: *Probably objectively* Cole. *or maybe Ruby. But since I have had my *Genji *on my island from the beginning, he’s pretty special to me, so I have to say him. And he is a pretty awesome little dude to be honest
*Rhino: Azalea
Sheep: Willow - *one of the first villagers I remember really liking. Never have managed to have her on my island so far. Wendy and Timbra may actually prove to be my favorite, if she doesn’t end up clicking for me. I love the floofy sheep (and love that they now wear normal clothes not scarves).
*Squirrel: Sylvanna or Hazel? *Never had a Squirrel villager before even though I like the idea of them, I just haven’t felt very caught by any of the designs. But those are why ones I am thinking of trying out. Ione is also kind of intriguing, even though she is new. She is so glowy.
*Tiger: Bangle.* My sweet girl. I just adore her.
*Wolf: Freya? *I don’t actually like any of the wolves. I don’t really like how they look in general. But I had Freya early on in the game and she was tolerable. Vivian,
Skye or Kyle might also be okay?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 11, 2022)

*AIligator:* Honestly, Gayle! Her design is super cute and I adore her. She's always been my favorite gator!
*Anteater:* Maybe Zoe...? I'm not too big on the design of any of the anteaters. So, if not Zoe, none, probably.
*Bear:* Tutu! I love the color white, and the pink shirt matches her fur color so well!
*Bird:* Anchovy! I LOVE Lazy villagers, and he's so cute with his big eyebrows!
*Bull:* Stu... ANOTHER Lazy villager. I love Lazy's.
*Cat:* Merry! I'm basic, I know. She's so so cute with her lil' dreamy sweater and double-chin ;w; If not her, I LOVE Tangy because of my guy friend and also Punchy. ANOTHER LAZY VILLAGER.
*Chicken:* Egbert... Yet another Lazy villager. Can you see I have an issue..?
*Cow: *Norma! I love the color pink, so she's too cute for me!
*Cub:* Pudge or Judy. Pudge, yet another Lazy villager... hmm..
*Deer: *Fauna, Beau, Bam, and Erik! Two more Lazy's... lol. I'm gonna keep a Lazy villager count.* Current count: 7.
Dog: *Bones, Biskit, Daisy, GOLDIE... Marcel. Okay.*. Current count: 10
Duck: *Freckles. I only like her, because in New Leaf, my old friend took her from me and I loved to visit her and Freckles at her town.. ;w; Oh, and Molly!
*Eagle: *Avery!
*Elephant:* Tia has always been my favorite elephant. AND one of my favorite villagers in general. No one can replace Zucker, though x3
*Frog: *Lily! I love Camofrog also, but Lily has my heart.
*Goat: *Nan and Sherb! (11...)
*Gorilla:* Hans and Boone have really cute designs, but I've never been fond of the Gorilla species..
*Hamster:* Flurry! Her design is so simple, but also super cute! ^^
*Hippo:* Bubbles! Although, I'm not too big on the Hippos, either. LOL.
*Horse:* Papi and Julian. *Current Lazy Count: 12
Kangaroo: *Marcie. She's the only cute one -w-
*Koala:* MELBA!!! Melba has had my heart for so long, she's at a toss-up with Zucker, honestly. I LOVE Melba. When I got her in NL, I fell in love.
*Lion: *Elvis. Me and my older brother love him. ;w;
*Monkey: *Deli, Flip, and Nana.
*Mouse: *I hate them all. But Broccolo, is cute. Another lazy, lol.
*Octopus:* Zucker. Zucker has been my favorite villager for years, now. He's super duper awesome! I love sending him letters and giving him gifts! My favorite villager of ALL TIME. Cephalobot is a close-second.
*Ostrich: *Blanche! She and Cranston are so epic and lovely. Oh! Can't forget about Flora, either.
*Penguin:* Cube and Roald!
*Pig:* None, but if I had to choose? Gala.
*Rabbit:* Doc! I also adore Hopkins and Genji. *Current Lazy Count: 19
Rhino: *Merengue!
*Sheep:* Dom and Étoile!
*Squirrel:* Filbert! I also love Sylvana.
*Tiger:* Bianca! She's so adorable T^T
*Wolf: *Lobo. An old friend from the forums who is no longer with us, her and I had this inside joke with the Lobo collectible. I will forever love Lobo because of her.

*FINAL LAZY VILLAGER FAVORITE COUNT: 20! NEW RECORD!!!*


----------

